# Macworld: suivi et réactions au keynote



## benjamin (7 Janvier 2007)

Comme &#224; chaque conf&#233;rence, ce sujet vous permettra de discuter en direct des annonces du keynote.

Ouverture mardi apr&#232;s-midi.

Bonne fin de week-end.


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2007)

Allez, on va dire que c'est parti. Amusez-vous bien. :style:


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

tous avec benjamin


----------



## Gimli510 (9 Janvier 2007)

yihaaa c'est parti! Les fauves sont lachés les paris sont ouverts


----------



## sempremafioso (9 Janvier 2007)

Les Apple Stores sont fermés ... j'ai hate de voir ce qu'ils vont mettre de nouveau !


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

macgeneration sur ichat venez!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

30 minutes &#224; l'avance ? :affraid:

Ca va polluer sec ici   

Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous et &#224; toutes


----------



## EScTB (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est parti tous sur ichat


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

l'attente est rude pour les nerfs !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon premier post ici, je crains que dans un moment, l'envois du message sera plus lent.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

Personne n'a post&#233; l'article paru dans Le monde?


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Ca fait parti de l'ambiance du suivi des keynotes


----------



## benkenobi (9 Janvier 2007)

Arrêtez de flooder, y va encore falloir arriver à la 15ème page avant de lire quelquechose d'intéressant... 

Moi ? Oh j'avais rien de spécial à dire...  :rateau:


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pas trop saisi... 
Vous suivez tous la keynote en direct via les sites qui retransmettent par écrit ou vous avez un moyen de la voir en images ?


----------



## hrsg (9 Janvier 2007)

du tactile ?
(je sais c'est mal fait  )


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

oui comment suivre la keynote en live video ?


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

C en différé! ça chauffe sur ichat


----------



## Chuck_Joris (9 Janvier 2007)

mini-mac a dit:


> oui comment suivre la keynote en live video ?



On peut pas. Apple a arreté il y a quelques années de diffuser en direct ses keynote.


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

Donc vous suivez toutes les infos par écrit ?


----------



## dvd (9 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Donc vous suivez toutes les infos par écrit ?


oui ici même!


----------



## micware (9 Janvier 2007)

Ca chauffe à Wallstreet on dirait


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

merci.

Alors j'hésite... C'est quand même mieux de garder le suspens total et tout découvrir en entendant Steve.


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



tarabeich a dit:


> Donc vous suivez toutes les infos par écrit ?


Mieux, on est en connexion directe avec l'esprit de Steve Jobs 

@+
iota


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Janvier 2007)

Comment on fait pour aller discuter sur ichat ? , j'ai un compte aim et jabber pour msn 
 Je post ici car ils ont desactivé la recherche  ??

Merci


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Mieux, on est en connexion directe avec l'esprit de Steve Jobs
> 
> ...



mmmmmmhhhhh je vois un phone.... un iPhone.....zzzz connection perdu


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

Oh ! la chance ! tu partage ?


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Donc vous suivez toutes les infos par écrit ?


 
Plus que dix minutes....


----------



## Gimli510 (9 Janvier 2007)

Ouvre ichat, connecte toi puis maj+pomme+g et tape "macgeneration" sans les guillemets et te voilà avec nous


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

mais non...8 !


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de vider ma vessie. Je suis prêt.


----------



## factures (9 Janvier 2007)

sur ichat ? quel salon ? merki...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (9 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> merci.
> 
> Alors j'hésite... C'est quand même mieux de garder le suspens total et tout découvrir en entendant Steve.



D'ailleurs, en général, la vidéo arrive combien de temps apres sur le site d'apple?
Moi aussi je suis tenté par attendre patiement pour tout découvrir en vidéo.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Je viens de vider ma vessie. Je suis prêt.


Tu veux une bière?


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

6
je n'arrive pas a vous rejoindre sur ichat! snif


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Ouvre ichat, connecte toi puis maj+pomme+g et tape "macgeneration" sans les guillemets et te voilà avec nous




c'est quoi la touche maj ?


----------



## vioccc (9 Janvier 2007)

Les pages spéciales de macplus et macscoop mises en place pour la keynote sont déja inaccessibles 15 minutes avant que la keynote n'ait commencé. Ca démarre bien. MacTouch (http://keynote.mactouch.com/) et Kernel Panic (http://60gp.ovh.net/~kernelpa/kernelpanic/) resistent bien.


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Janvier 2007)

Pour le salon sur Ichat maj+pomme+G m'ouvre une fenetre AIM .......
je mets macgeneration
et puis rien .......


----------



## dvd (9 Janvier 2007)

alaix a dit:


> 6
> je n'arrive pas a vous rejoindre sur ichat! snif


pareil...


----------



## borghy (9 Janvier 2007)

haaa l'horreur  , j'ai cours a 18h30 , je vais pas savoir ètre attentif une seule seconde du cours!


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

mini-mac a dit:


> c'est quoi la touche maj ?



Il se moque de nous ?


C'est la touche avec une grosse flèche verticale qui pointe ton écran ! (sauf si ton clavier est derrière ton écran... ce qui est très peu pratique !)


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

Il y a trop de monde surement! ( la famille Jobs vient d'arriver  )


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Ambiance de folie, les personnes présentes scandent le nom de Steve Jobs, les femmes jettent leurs strings (leopard, évidement) sur la scéne 

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

1070 personnes connecté au forum le record va tomber


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Janvier 2007)

Et il y a qu'un Salon MacGé ?
J'ai pas telement envie de resté seul pendant cette evénement .....!!


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

C'esst bien sur macgeneration sur ichat


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

A mon avis il y a trop de monde! essayez "macgeneration1" &#231;a marche j'y suis mais ya personne....


----------



## afternath (9 Janvier 2007)

est ce que cela fonctionne avec un compte bonjour?


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

_"La foule est toujours à l'extérieur de la salle. Les VIP rentrent."_


ça se prépare !


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

sinon il y a aussi le chan irc de macbidouille sur freenode
pas mal de gens aussi par la


----------



## xpod (9 Janvier 2007)

Je suis rentré le plus vite possible de cour pour faire mon taf pour asister en direct a la keynote ! VITE VITE ...


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

http://flickr.com/photos/ipodlounger

Des photos de la salle !


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

&#233;teignez vos portables... ca commence !


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

euhhh, c'est pas des photos de la dernière keynote presentant itv et les ex nouveaux ipods nano??


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

hahahah enfin


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

ipascm a dit:


> euhhh, c'est pas des photos de la dernière keynote presentant itv et les ex nouveaux ipods nano??





je ne pense pas !
c'est écrit upload 9 jan 2007


----------



## xpod (9 Janvier 2007)

je crois en effet que ce sont les phtos de l'enciennes keynote ... Ou alors il y a un gros bug ...


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> je ne pense pas !
> c'est écrit upload 9 jan 2007



tarabeich you're right !
sorry


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

vite macgeneration1 sur ichat


----------



## jedimaster (9 Janvier 2007)

1345 membres connectés, on est pas loin du record


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

ya macgeneration2 pr ceux qui veulent sur ichat


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

"Program about to begin"


----------



## illicoo (9 Janvier 2007)

expliquez moi on peut le suivre sur ichat ????


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> je ne pense pas !
> c'est écrit upload 9 jan 2007



bah c'est pas pour autant que c'est exact  il peux tres bien avoir up aujourd'hui une photo d'y a un an


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

"Program about to begin"
attente de 55 sec pour envoyer un message !

Steve est l&#224; !!


----------



## barth_polux (9 Janvier 2007)

steve rentre!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

Sur iChat venez sur macgeneration2 ça commence à se remplir aussi.


----------



## BooBoo (9 Janvier 2007)

elle doit durée combien de temps cette keynote ?
(parce que je la suis du boulot car j'ai plus d'adsl chez moi, suite a mon demenagement)
c'est ma copine qui va être contente quand je vais rentrer à 21H...


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

ca va etre enorme


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

1326 connect&#233;s. Le record est sur le point de tomber&#8230;


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

ca discute mac os X..... ouais.... si seulement on pouvait mettre ca sur une future PS3 !!
ok je sors ! (euh non la ... je reste)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Aaaarrrrrgghhhhh...!!!!!! Dur d'attendre......!!!!


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2007)

> Le record de connectés est de 1434, Aujourd'hui à 18h17.


Et c'est pas fini


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

record battu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 1326 connectés. Le record est sur le point de tomber


ayé. :style:


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 1326 connectés. Le record est sur le point de tomber


 
Je crois que ça y'est ; 1380 connectés tt à l'heure !


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Je suis excité comme une puce !! Première Keynote que je vais suivre en direct ... enfin j'ai encore des remords ... je ferais ptet mieux d'attendre la vidéo ce soir :hein:


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

record battu pr macG


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

Steve rentre en scène: _Nous allons continuer à faire l'histoire ensemble_
Il félicite les développeurs d'avoir su rapidement migrer leurs applications vers la plateforme Intel.


----------



## jedimaster (9 Janvier 2007)

moi je vois un record à 1569 connectés à 18h19


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

"On va faire l'histoire aujourd'hui"
Il y va fort iPapy     :love:


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

Le patron d'Apple annonce qu'il ne parlera que de Macintosh aujourd'hui !....

ca sent bon le itv tout ca !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Quand je pense: C'est en suivant ma 1re Keynote, l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re &#224; la m&#234;me &#233;poque que:
-j'ai d&#233;couvert MCG;
-je suis devenu accro au Mac et ses d&#233;riv&#233;s...

quelle &#233;motion!


----------



## Belgarion (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon anniversaire BOUhBouh


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

macgeneration1 a bougué


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

alaix a dit:


> macgeneration1 a bougué



non on est la macgeneration1 ichat


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

ah non c'est moi qui est bougué....


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

une petite annonce video store en HD????


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

tenez


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

en fait la seul annonce une nouvelle pub et macgé a battu son recors de connecté.


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2007)

De nouvelles pub iPod, sans nouveaux iPod dedans... Je vous laisse conclure


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

voila la keynote est finie , rien de nouveau !!!




... j'rigole , bon ca vient ....


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> De nouvelles pub iPod, sans nouveaux iPod dedans... Je vous laisse conclure



donc pas de nouveaux ipods??? ->iphone???


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


>



t'es où toi ?


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

18h27 :

*AppleTV :

- 720p
- 40GO de DD
- WiFi n (!!)
- processeur intel
- 50H de vidéo*


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

Il nous sortent une petite iTv on dirait, avec ethernet, usb2, HDMI, "wi networking", Proco intel, wifi en b/g/n


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

un iTV pr commencer on attend la suite!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir la compagnie.


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

c'est dingue ça...


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

pff une tele ???? c'est naze !!


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

et on a pa encore de prix!


----------



## John_Doe (9 Janvier 2007)

40G c'est pas un peu petit quand même? :mouais:


----------



## americo (9 Janvier 2007)

Haaa !

Alors on peu suivre la chose avec iChat ou pas, si oui comment , help je debarque ... !


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

mini-mac a dit:


> pff une tele ???? c'est naze !!


 
pas fini et ça hurle déjà


----------



## Oizo (9 Janvier 2007)

John_Doe a dit:


> 40G c'est pas un peu petit quand même? :mouais:



Pour de la vidéo c'est clair... Et limité à 720p, ils auraient pu aller jusqu'au 1080p pour du vrai HD !


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

John_Doe a dit:


> 40G c'est pas un peu petit quand même? :mouais:



ca depend , si on peut mettre un petit disque dur externe USB.... mais surtout des codecs qui seront suportés !


----------



## prozakace (9 Janvier 2007)

Elle me fait vachement pensé a ma freebox hd son Itv^^

Bon... je stop la mauvaise langue


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonsoir la compagnie.



tiens, vous ici ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

mini-mac a dit:


> pff une tele ???? c'est naze !!


Non, c'est pas une t&#233;l&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

John_Doe a dit:


> 40G c'est pas un peu petit quand même? :mouais:


 
a priori non puisqu'il communique gentillement avec ton Mac en WIFI


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2007)

AppleTV et plus iTV


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

On attend toujours la révolution


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

je sent un enorme truc a la fin


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

Oizo a dit:


> Pour de la vidéo c'est clair... Et limité à 720p, ils auraient pu aller jusqu'au 1080p pour du vrai HD !



il faut penser rev.b


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> tiens, vous ici ?


Oui, oui. 

PS : On fait comment avec iChat ?


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

> L'iTV se synchronise comme un iPod, "streame" depuis *cinq PC* au maximum. Le tout se contrôle avec une télécommande dans une interface proche d'iTunes.

ah ah.... on parle de PC et non de mac....


----------



## ice (9 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


>


Sur quel site es-tu pour pouvoir voir toutes ces photos?


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## John_Doe (9 Janvier 2007)

Oizo a dit:


> Pour de la vidéo c'est clair... Et limité à 720p, ils auraient pu aller jusqu'au 1080p pour du vrai HD !



Ouais, c'est un peu idiot...



ipascm a dit:


> ca depend , si on peut mettre un petit disque dur externe USB.... mais surtout des codecs qui seront suportés !



Bonjour la gueule de l'ensemble...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


>


 
je sais déjà où va se glisser ce petit objet très fin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

ipascm a dit:


> > L'iTV se synchronise comme un iPod, "streame" depuis *cinq PC* au maximum. Le tout se contrôle avec une télécommande dans une interface proche d'iTunes.
> 
> ah ah.... on parle de PC et non de mac....


Le mac est un PC.


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

l'interface ne semble pas avoir bougé depuis la dernière fois est ce que leopard aura la meme interface noire laquée???


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui, oui.
> 
> PS : On fait comment avec iChat ?



sais pas, j'ai essayé  en tapant "macgeneration" dans conversation mais rien


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

c'est quoi ce itv ? je vois pas a quoi ca sert ?


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

iTV 299$


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Steeve fait une démo en ce moment


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le mac est un PC.



 
ravi de voir qu'il y en a un qui suit :mouais:


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

iChat c'est sur macgeneration2 !


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> iTV 299$



299 Euros alors...


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Logo2007 à l'écran en ce moment


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

ice a dit:


> Sur quel site es-tu pour pouvoir voir toutes ces photos?




MacRumors.com


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## CMShadow (9 Janvier 2007)

Widescreen ipod et iphone !


----------



## illicoo (9 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> iChat c'est sur macgeneration2 !



désolé je pige pas???????


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Je répéte pour les absents du début de scéance : AUCUN MAC SUR SCENE !!!


----------



## BooBoo (9 Janvier 2007)

299 $ , j'achete...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> sais pas, j'ai essayé  en tapant "macgeneration" dans conversation mais rien


Idem. Comprends pas.


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

3 Produits Revolutionnaires !!!!!!


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

iphione yessssss


----------



## CMShadow (9 Janvier 2007)

9:42 am3rd
internet communicator
le tout en un !


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

ipod tactile
et telephone mobile !!!!


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (9 Janvier 2007)

Ca fait chere pour ce que c'est... très cher...


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

iPhone !!!!!

Vive Apple !!! Vive Steeve !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

Iphone!!!


----------



## McFlan (9 Janvier 2007)

Yes!
Vais pouvoir changer mon tél et mon ipod. Il était temps ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2007)

Combien l'iPhone ?


----------



## illicoo (9 Janvier 2007)

bon visiblement y-en a pas un qui peut m'expliquer pour ichat !!!!!


----------



## CMShadow (9 Janvier 2007)

Fait chier, widescreen ipod et iphone en m&#234;me temps... il va etre enorme


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

iPHONE OFFICIEL !!!!!

Config
Internet
Ecran large iPod
Téléphone

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pooky31 (9 Janvier 2007)

Et au fait il s'appelle iphone l'iphone ???????????


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

"Steve pr&#233;sente un vieux fake avec un ipod 1G 3 an de recherche technique"

que d'humour !!


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

photo iphone!!!!


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

l&#224; je n'ai qu'une chose &#224; dire: 
MON DIEU !!!!!!!!!!!!!! (steve bien sur)
(newton is comming-back?)


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

LE voila


----------



## pooky31 (9 Janvier 2007)

Putain merde mon d&#233;couvert... J'en ai marre ! 
JE LE VEUX !


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Nom officiel : iPhone 

OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN !!!!!!


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

attendons de voir la gueule de l'iphone qd meme et le prix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2007)

Et le prix alors (il va sûrement pas être donné le loustic) ?


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

ya une AVALANCHE!!!!


----------



## Goulven (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon... je dois changer de voiture alors...


----------



## illicoo (9 Janvier 2007)

SYMPAS !!!!

pour l'aide les gars........


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

iPhone sous Os X !!!! avec core animation en prime


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2007)

Je vais m'évanouir.


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

shows software interface
baby software on mobile phones now
breakthrough 5 years ahead of anything
iphone runs OS X


:love:


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

iChat >Fichier>Se joindre à une conversation > dans la fenêtre inscrire : "macgeneration2"
Et hop !!


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

magifique


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

putain mais pourquoi jme suis payé le k800 i???


BORDEL DE MERDE!!!!!


----------



## pooky31 (9 Janvier 2007)

Mais comment que ça marche ?


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

alléluiiiia


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

My God je suis mort :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est magique !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

mon coeur lache..... et la connexion aussi....


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

fera t'il appareil phto ce petit bijout ?


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

bon, jvais reflechir serieusement a cacher ma cb


mat


ya tt ki va partir!!!

yen a trop!!!


attendons quand meme de voir lapple store ouvert histoire de matter les details de CETTE PURE MERVEILLE


----------



## goonie (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> My God je suis mort :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Pas nous, nos banquiers


----------



## illicoo (9 Janvier 2007)

merci !!!

beaucoup!!!


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

on a un Iphone!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Ash (9 Janvier 2007)

Oh je viens de jeter par mégarde mon clapet sonyericsson


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Goulven a dit:


> Bon... je dois changer de voiture alors...


 
change plutôt de téléphone!!


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

et les photos vpous les trouvez ou?

mat


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## xpod (9 Janvier 2007)

c'est une keynote de folie ...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## pooky31 (9 Janvier 2007)

Merde comment je vais dire &#224; ma femme de ne pas trop faire les soldes quand elle va voir ce que je vais acheter ;-)


----------



## totoffff (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est mon vieux Nokia tout pourri qui va faire la geule


----------



## Goulven (9 Janvier 2007)

bouhbouh a dit:


> change plutôt de téléphone!!



Oui mais ma voiture n'accepte que mon Nokia... Donc si je prends l'iPhone, je change de voiture... Bon comme ça le prix de l'iPhone sera noyé dans celui de la voiture!


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Actuellement démo de l'iPhone


----------



## BooBoo (9 Janvier 2007)

ca m'étonnerais qu'il soit dispo ailleur qu'au USA au debut...


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

c est historique jobs a l air touché là :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est la révolution ce mobile ...les autres peuvent aller se coucher ... :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aurélien-A (9 Janvier 2007)

Je veux LEOPARD !!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## barth_polux (9 Janvier 2007)

allé on parie sur le prix: 600 euro


----------



## Lamar (9 Janvier 2007)

En cas d'achat groupé on a une réduc ?


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

holly shit!!!!!


----------



## arnaudg (9 Janvier 2007)

Cet iphone parait énorme. Il y a tout et avec une interface top


----------



## pooky31 (9 Janvier 2007)

Pourvu qu'il soit dispo en France... il ne donne que cingulaire comme partenaire


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



c'est un genre de nirvana pour toi


----------



## Belgarion (9 Janvier 2007)

moi je dis 499 !!! on peut rever  non ?:love:


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> allé on parie sur le prix: 600 euro


NOooooOn pas autant ! please mon porte-monnaie y survivrai pas


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

8go pr moi c'est pas un ipod, il a sorti un ipod avec ecran large ou pas, c'est cke je veux moa!!!


mat


----------



## arnaudg (9 Janvier 2007)

pour l'instant emballé par la chose, reste à voir le prix


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Alala c'est ENORME ! Je LE VEUX !!! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Belgarion (9 Janvier 2007)

IL viendra en France mais bon il va falloir attendre à tous les coups...
mais bon on l'a attendu alors, quelques mois de plus !


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

Et si ils bradait tout &#224; 299 ? hum c'est pas bien 299 ?

Ou alors ils vont faire un prix pub genre 666euro (cmme pour les premiers mac )


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2007)

tudieu j'en suis !


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est beeeeaaauuuuuuu !!!!


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

pas d'APN sur ce phone ? ce serait dommage !!


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

Il faudrait le voir en vrai quand même...


----------



## arnaudg (9 Janvier 2007)

au vu de l'interface, peut on s'attendre à une mise à jour de windows mobile )))))


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

iPhone is a quad-band GSM + EDGE phone." No 3G! "We have WiFi and Bluetooth 2.0"


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Je croyais vous avoir perdu les gars !!!
Je peux pas décrocher ... je peux pas ... je mange pas !!!

HUGELY ENORMOUSLY AWESOME !!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

Il est incroyable !!!


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

Apn 2mp :d


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Il n'est pas 3G, donc pourquoi pas Bouygues en France???


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

Pas de 3G donc peut de chance que les op&#233;rateurs fran&#231;ais nous le propose


----------



## CMShadow (9 Janvier 2007)

Ou qu'il est le L&#233;opard &#224; sa mamaan ? O&#249; qu'il eeest ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Mais si il est aussi EDGE


----------



## barth_polux (9 Janvier 2007)

et les texto??????


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

Donc ya pas de video devant ? (pas de videoconference)


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

Attention au prix !


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

ipapy a rendu une fois de plus les gens heureux.... il a pas encore annoncé le prix!!!


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

mouais pas sur hein...

le 3G est pas tellement vendu que ça en france nan?

pis vu le nombre de tel pas 3G vendus... m'etonnerai qu'ils le fasse pas, pis ca empechera pas apple de le vendre en debloqué sur les applestore


----------



## CMShadow (9 Janvier 2007)

La seule fa&#231;on de l'avoir en France &#231;a serait une version d&#233;bloqu&#233;e  $$$


----------



## Alfoo (9 Janvier 2007)

Pour les prix je pencherais vers 2 versions :

399$ le 4GO
499$ le 8GO

néanmons vu que la taille de l'écran est disposée a faire de la vidéo, 8GO c'est assez limité.
Quid d'un iphone 100GO ? (est ce un reve...)

Parcontre j'espere qu'il n'est pas trop gros, en tout cas il m'a l'air de se situer entre un nano et un video, ce serait parfait !

En tant que futur switcher je suis ravi ! je vais bientot synchro mon agenda mes mails, ma musique mes videos et mes contacts avec ce bijou.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## boulifb (9 Janvier 2007)

reste plus qu'&#224; mettre des sous de c&#244;t&#233; pour acheter ce bel iPhone quand il sera disponible chez nous.

Une fois le t&#233;l&#233;phone pass&#233; sous Mac OS X, le switch sera complet et au revoir le t&#233;l&#233;phone sous Windows Mobile qui plante...

Pas de 3G??? Pas grave, c'est un fiasco technologique et une arnaque financiaire ce truc!!

Reste plus qu'ils ouvrent le SDK iPod et iPhone et &#231;a sera le bonheur complet!!!

Compar&#233; aux t&#233;l&#233;phones Qtek le prix de l'iPhone est plus que raisonnable.


----------



## arnaudg (9 Janvier 2007)

A voir la compatibilité avec les opérateurs français, meme si le succès iPod peut jouer.
Vivement la suite de cette SUPERBE Keynote


----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Mouette, tu les as où tes photos en bonne résolution ?? 

ALALA ENORME ! Steeve, tu me troues le calbut' :love:


----------



## vg93179 (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est parfait  : le temps que cet iphone soit au point, avec 3G et video conference avec ichat et cie, il sera temps de renouveler mon P990.


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

photos sur http://keynote.mactouch.com/


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2007)

Par ici les photos...


----------



## Toxick (9 Janvier 2007)

:love::rateau::love::rateau::love: haaaaaaa un tel sous OS X, avec un look à tomber je dis ouiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Pour les accros:



> can have multiple SMS conversations


----------



## arnaudg (9 Janvier 2007)

ah fonction sms en plus, il n'y a pas à dire il y a tout. La 3G on s'en fout


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

,


----------



## madekan (9 Janvier 2007)

arnaudg a dit:


> ah fonction sms en plus, il n'y a pas à dire il y a tout. La 3G on s'en fout



'Y a pas tout, il est où l'appareil photo?


----------



## pickwick (9 Janvier 2007)

299 dollars


----------



## Alfoo (9 Janvier 2007)

avec toutes les nouveautés qui nous attendent, les gars de chez Apple n'ont pas chômé !

Pour la 3G c'est franchement pas interessant (cet avis n'engage que moi). Celle ci sert principalement à faire de la visio de toute façon et de permettre d'avoir un débit interessant en d/l.

Le EDGE peux le faire (sans la visio) et le Wifi peux faire les 2 via Skype ou iChat (suffit de trouver une borne _mais je me trompe peut etre car pas de caméra de front sur le iphone...)._ Puis le débit en Wifi est encore plus confortable que du 3G.

Donc ils ont eu raison de ne pas proposer de 3G et cet avis n'engage que moi


----------



## arnaudg (9 Janvier 2007)

démo de la 3eme application sur 11. Le diner va être tard ce soir


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2007)

j'ai loupé l'annonce en direct.......


mais alors maintenant je suis aux anges !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: 

il tue !!!!!!


----------



## pickwick (9 Janvier 2007)

http://keynote.macinyonne.org/


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> allé on parie sur le prix: 600 euro



déconne pas là je peux pas


----------



## pickwick (9 Janvier 2007)

299 dollars..... bis


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

moi je dis 449 euros


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Janvier 2007)

Salon sur Ichat ----> macgeneration ,  macgeneration1


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

c'est vrai ce prix? moi jve un ipod ecran large bordel!


mat


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sarmor (9 Janvier 2007)

Merde je dois aller manger ... NON !!!!!!!!!!!!! :hein:


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'attend une baisse du prix de l'iPhone pour One More Thing (j'anticipe :d)


----------



## madekan (9 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Moi j'attend une baisse du prix de l'iPhone pour One More Thing (j'anticipe :d)



Vu l'annonce j'ose pas imaginer le one more thing, si il y en a un...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Au fait, il s'appelle quand m&#234;me IPhone!!!


----------



## Casodex (9 Janvier 2007)

499 dollars

dommage  pour le diner moi je mange plus l&#224;

j'en veux argh......;


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

one more thing, wide screen for the ipod now, just for you to wait the delivery of the iphone which will be available on store only in 2 month


----------



## gilles.g (9 Janvier 2007)

Un nouvel ecran avec isight .... Vite ....


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est la folie... Reccord de connectés (1800 et quelques) sur MacG aujourd'hui y'a 5 minutes... Tout le web est en ébullition... Le store d'Apple est down pour la première fois pendant une keynote (je crois... nan ?) - j'ai 5 onglets ouvert sur les reporteurs de la keynote de MacG et Mac4Ever, le France Store et deux fils de MacG...
Cette folie est remarquablement folle 
J'adore :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Marcmaniac (9 Janvier 2007)

Et moi quiai des gros doigts .... 
c'est pas pour moi !:rateau:


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

Le store est toujours down pendant une keynote


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:



elle est magnifique l'interface !!!! le prix , le prix , le prix viiiiiiiiittte !!!!


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

499 et 599 $ !


----------



## Aladisse (9 Janvier 2007)

cet iphone est genial. il m'en faut un.


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

499 ou 599$


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

moi veut ipod widescreen :'(


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## vg93179 (9 Janvier 2007)

moi je veux un 24 pouces &#224; 1000 euros


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Janvier 2007)

Euh :rose: s'il y en a qui revendent leur iPod pour acheter l'iPhone contactez moi en MP    

Je suis preneur pour tout modèles pas chers mais vraiment pas chers :love:


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

19:26
 	 			Steve vérifie l'action Apple : +2,43 points !


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

je crois que le 9/01/07 est aussi important que le jour de la sorti de MacOS X 10.0...


----------



## ipascm (9 Janvier 2007)

en tout cas au vu de safari sur iphone on sait maintenant pourquoi il ont pondu la résolution indépendant par pixel


----------



## saturnin (9 Janvier 2007)

Trop cher pour moi.:mouais:


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

un iphone sdk, vite vite vite !!!!!!!


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

Alors cher p&#232;re nowel, je VEUX
-un iPhone
-un macbook pro
-un &#233;cran 32 pouces avec isight
-L&#233;opard
- One more thing

non sans dec, si le iphone pouvait ne pas &#234;tre trop cher sa serait le pied !
Mais l&#224;... vu les fonctions, c'est mort


----------



## CarlitO (9 Janvier 2007)

J'ai du mal à me rendre compte du format.
Il a la taille d'un iPod Video?

J'espère qu'il y aura un kit main libre car téléphone avec à l'oreille...


----------



## Aladisse (9 Janvier 2007)

a premiere vue, cet iphone ressemble à une machine à faire switcher massivement tous les utilisateurs pc.


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

plus que 30 minutes de keynote non ?


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

roooh et tout ces photos d'iphone qui nous font pleurer !
putain c'est beau !
snif
*emu*


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi qu pensait changer mon iMac... je suis perdu... un iPhone qui fait déjà tout?


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

et maintenant les prix


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

ou alors on programme des widget, et ya des fonctions sp&#233;ciale (widget.iphone :rateau
et tout les widgets dashboard sont compatibles !!!!
le r&#234;ve


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

ouah, le CEo de google sur scene...


----------



## Joelaloose (9 Janvier 2007)

faut que j'appel mon banquier.....vite


----------



## CarlitO (9 Janvier 2007)

600&#8364; ?!

Ca vaut combien un T&#233;l&#233;phone PDA?


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> a premiere vue, cet iphone ressemble à une machine à faire switcher massivement tous les utilisateurs pc.



mwai, en tout cas c'est claire que ça va devenir le truc à avoir !
Tout comme l'ipod y'a 3 ans  :rateau: :rateau: 

J'espère juste que le prix sera pas trop élevé !


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

pas de iLife ce soir... ???


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

macmaniaque a dit:


> je crois que le 9/01/07 est aussi important que le jour de la sorti de MacOS X 10.0...



+1  
Oh combien important !!  



Aladisse a dit:


> a premiere vue, cet iphone ressemble à une machine à faire switcher massivement tous les utilisateurs pc.



+1     



Pooley a dit:


> ouah, le CEo de google sur scene...


----------



## Aladisse (9 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> mwai, en tout cas c'est claire que ça va devenir le truc à avoir !
> Tout comme l'ipod y'a 3 ans  :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> J'espère juste que le prix sera pas trop élevé !



oui mais si l'iphone devient le truc à avoir beaucoup de monde va se retrouver à utiliser osX presque sans s'en rendre compte. le passage sur mac en sera facilité.

reste à voir le prix.


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

Il dit en plaisantant "que la fusion des 2 entreprises serait une bonne chose"


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

Toujours pas de prix ?


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

ouai une bonne chose pr yahoo, reste a voir pour mac


hum et alor lipod big screen?


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

Posté par macmaniaque  
je crois que le 9/01/07 est aussi important que le jour de la sorti de MacOS X 10.0... 


Facile, il suffit de voir sur le site d'Apple que 2007 est "un nouveau départ..."


----------



## vg93179 (9 Janvier 2007)

un P990 c'est dans les 700/800 euros, les smartphone haut de gamme aussi... 
moi je  pense 666 euros ou 777
de toute facon, je finirai quoi qu'il arrive par l'acheter !


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

putain...google, yahoo... pour un peu il va nous annoncer la sortie de leopard avec un finder tout prop' tout beau... raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :love:


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> Toujours pas de prix ?



Vaut mieux pas pour l'instant on est tous sur un petit nuage


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Vaut mieux pas pour l'instant on est tous sur un petit nuage



l'aterissage va être un tantinet douloureux, m'etonnerai qu'il brade ce joujou a moins de 500$


----------



## arnaudg (9 Janvier 2007)

vu le temps déjà écoulé, va t'il parler d'autres chose que de l'iPhone


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

Il est offert sur le prochain d'un Mac... lool bon ok, je sort...


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> oui mais si l'iphone devient le truc à avoir beaucoup de monde va se retrouver à utiliser osX presque sans s'en rendre compte. le passage sur mac en sera facilité.
> 
> reste à voir le prix.




Wai, bien vu mais comme tu le dis, l'argument maintenant c'est le prix.

Il est clair que l'ipod a rapprocher les gens de Apple mais pas encore assez pour qu'il switch (quoique on parle pas mal de l'éffet Halo).
J'espère vraiment que ce phone sera pas trop cher et que bcp passeront a Mac OSX pcq c'est vraiment de la bombe !!!

Le truc que je pense aussi c'est que les marchands de phone vont pas ce laisser faire !
Ils sont sur le marché depuis le début, je suis pas sur que Apple pour gagner le marché des phone comme elle a gagné le marche du MP3


----------



## zigouiman (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est de la folie cette Keynote !!!!! :rateau: :rateau:    

Mais que fait Bilou ?


----------



## illicoo (9 Janvier 2007)

je propose une cotisation pour "suicide mode d'emploi" pour microsoft....


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

fo pas oublier kil veut gagner du fric bill, euh non steve!


et sinon c'est koi le site ou ya la video de la keynote dans 2 heures?

et sinon, la keynote elle dure cb de temps, ca fait une heure sur un iphone la nan?

mat


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

MDR, http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/ n'affiche mm plus le nombre d'utilisateur


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

zigouiman a dit:


> C'est de la folie cette Keynote !!!!! :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Mais que fait Bilou ?




Bill il est en train de manger son Zune ! :rateau:


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

La ZUNE... ben oui le mode d'emploi pour le suicide de Microsoft...


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

il a jou&#233; son coup exactement comme il fallait, et le r"sultat est plus qu'&#224; la hauteur ^^

moi j'dis, special keynote pour la sortie de Leopard, parce que la moins de 15 minutes ca va etre short ^^


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de rentrer et que vois-je ?!
Ils en sont toujours &#224; l'iPhone...

@+
iota


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> MDR, http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/ n'affiche mm plus le nombre d'utilisateur




Oui, vaux mieux, parce que ça indiquait n'importe quoi... :rateau:


----------



## zigouiman (9 Janvier 2007)

Vous suivez sur MacTouch ?


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

illicoo a dit:


> je propose une cotisation pour "suicide mode d'emploi" pour microsoft....


MDR
osef de Bill maintenant je lui conseil de vivre trankilemen sa pension et de surtou surtou plus jms allum&#233; la (i)TV, n'y mm d'aller sur le web, et ne surtout pas regarder la bourse &#224; la page Apple


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

9:45:58 : l'appareil pousse donc les fonctions tr&#232;s loin par rapport aux concurrents, les innovations qu'il contient ont repr&#233;sent&#233; plus de 200 brevets

sauf celui pour le nom xD

je sors -_-


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2007)

Ouai... bien l'iphone mais perso j'en ai déjà un qui me permet en plus de surfer (pas forcément su internet c'est vrai mais bon)  :mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2007)

Vous ne croyez pas que les couleurs et le style de l'interface de l'iPhone annonce déjà en fait ceux de Léopard ?


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

499 Dollar Prix Finale!!!!


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

iPhone :
499$ pour le mod&#232;le 4Go
599$ le 8Go

Juin aux USA, fin d'ann&#233;e pour nous, 2008 pour l'asie.


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

10:47 am 8GB model - $599
10:47 am 4GB model - $499


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> iPhone :
> 499$ pour le modèle 4Go
> 599$ le 8Go



Mais en juin !!! :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2007)

:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

Yin-yang a dit:


> 10:47 am8GB model - $59910:47 am4GB model - $499



Disponible en juin !!! :rateau:


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

le mod&#232;le &#224; 4G sera &#224; 499$ et le mod&#232;le 8Go &#224; 599$ il sera disponible &#224; partir de juin


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

mouarf nickel pour l'anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

J'espère quand même qu'il y a plus que cet iphone à nous annoncer. Au départ, le mac, c'est un ordi


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

batu hehehe


----------



## zigouiman (9 Janvier 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Vous ne croyez pas que les couleurs et le style de l'interface de l'iPhone annonce déjà en fait ceux de Léopard ?



en même temps on voit pas grand chose de l'interface hein ? 
Y'a pas le CES Microsoft en même temps ? et personne qui regarde ?


----------



## pickwick (9 Janvier 2007)

en juin cela permet de se faire une cagnotte, bien joué


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

fin 2007 en europe.....


----------



## zigouiman (9 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> le modèle à 4G sera à 499$ et le modèle 8Go à 599$ il sera disponible à partir de juin



p'tain c'est cher !!! mais vu les fonctons enfin c'est pas tout le monde qui ca s'acheter un tel joujou !


----------



## xpod (9 Janvier 2007)

c'est parfais en juillet je part au etat unis je pourai en ramener


----------



## DarkLord (9 Janvier 2007)

Dites, ça tombe bien, je vais aller aux US régulièrement pour le boulot cette année...

Je vous ramène combien d'iPhone / ApplePhone de mon prochain voyage???


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

juin c'est tard, ya quand meme des portable qui sorte tout les mois...

mat


----------



## vg93179 (9 Janvier 2007)

nickel, juste le temps de pas regretter mon p990. 
En revanche c'est quand la dispo de la pommeTV ?


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette...c'est ton banquier qui te parle...résiste !


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

en Europe &#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon je lance le d&#233;fil&#233; des r&#226;leurs 

Heureusement qu'ils ont brevet&#233; leurs 200 fonctions, car d'ici fin 2007 &#231;a donne le temps &#224; Nokia et aux autres de se pr&#233;parer en Europe.

Trop nul !


----------



## pickwick (9 Janvier 2007)

eu europe pour noel.....


----------



## vg93179 (9 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> La mouette...c'est ton banquier qui te parle...résiste !



non, ne résiste pas, achète le des sa sortie, teste le, et conseille moi !


----------



## donatello (9 Janvier 2007)

Je sens que c'est mort pour iLife '07

Comment &#231;a "on s'en fout" ? mais pas du tout, j'ai diff&#233;r&#233; l'achat de mon MBP uniquement pour &#231;a moi !


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

Heuuuu ... apparement ces prix s'entendent avec un abonnement de 2 ans à Cingulard (aux states), nan ?


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

Seulement en Juin :afraid:  les concurents ont tout le temps de préparé une contre-attaque !

Le bon truc aurait été de le sortir mnt au moins Apple aurait choper une super longueur d'avance... je suis un peu déçu... Juin !!! 2008 pour l'asie c'est plutot middle même si l'appareil est trop :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Je sens que c'est mort pour iLife '07
> 
> Comment ça "on s'en fout" ? mais pas du tout, j'ai différé l'achat de mon MBP uniquement pour ça moi !




C'est vrai que ça fait un peu ch*** ça...


----------



## pickwick (9 Janvier 2007)

ça y est les raleurs débarquent.....


----------



## Nephou (9 Janvier 2007)

ils n&#8217;ont pas ferm&#233; le store juste pour les pr&#233;commandes ?  si ? :rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Janvier 2007)

Il fut un temps où Apple fabriquait des Macs... Oui oui, des ordinateurs avec un OS autre que windows...

Bon, c'est Macworld ou appleaccesory world ?


----------



## Toxick (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair que lancé l'info plus de 6 mois avant la sortie (et presque 1 an pour l'Europe) ça laisse le temps aux autres de riposter........ du moins si riposte possible il y a


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

voui :
>  iPhone prices include a 2 year contract

:rose:


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Je sens que c'est mort pour iLife '07
> 
> Comment ça "on s'en fout" ? mais pas du tout, j'ai différé l'achat de mon MBP uniquement pour ça moi !



Fallait pas   

iLife06 est très bien ! il gère les raws de nos D5D


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

... un abonnement de 2ans avec Cingular c'est bien possible, mais un abonnement avec Orange de 2 ans en france... avec leur "nouveau partenariat...": MAc Book + 1Mega...


----------



## donatello (9 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> ils nont pas fermé le store juste pour les précommandes ?  si ? :rateau:



Tu marques un point.


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

le prix c'est pour des contrats de deux ans, donc bon... ca doi tcomprendre une grosse partie de l'abonnement, je sais pas comment ca marche leurs portables aux statesses.

en europe on pourra a mon avis tomber dans des prix a peine plus &#233;lev&#233;s que chez nos operateurs quand on va acheter le dernier telephone &#224; clapet  

pis pour l'avanc&#233;e des autres constructeurs, de une apple a d&#233;pos&#233; les brevets, et de deux ils affirment avoir 5 ans d'avance, alor sje m'inqueite pas plus que &#231;a 

papa noel 2007, tu sais quoi apporter sous le futur sapin :rateau:

le kit main libre bluetooth noir est 'achement classe je trouve


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

il a fallu des année pour concevoir cet iPhone, a mon avis, si il y a riposte, c'est pas en 1 an qu'elle arrivera...


----------



## Nephou (9 Janvier 2007)

changement de nom de soci&#233;t&#233;


----------



## bobytron (9 Janvier 2007)

Je vends mon âme pour 599$, quelqu'un est intéressé ?


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

decu pr linstant


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

&#224; partir de ce jour notre nom va changer nous ne serons plus Apple Computer Inc mais Apple inc.


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

ilxs veulent arreter de faire des zordiiiiiiiiiiiis :'(


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Apple Computer, Inc change de nom pour devenir *Apple, Inc* tout court... (sic)

@+
iota


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> changement de nom de société



eeeekk


----------



## tarabeich (9 Janvier 2007)

quans apple inc. refait l'histoire... c'est pas &#224; moiti&#233; !


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

Un petit one more thing ????

allez !!!


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

En retard...
On les comprend en m&#234;me temps, &#231;a devient vraiment un monde, Apple...

*&#171; *Les d&#233;veloppeurs n'ont pas vu leurs famille depuis 6 mois !* &#187; *


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

La keynote est finie... (re-sic )...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un petit one more thing ????
> 
> allez !!!


bah il n'a pas parl&#233; de Leopard, pas en d&#233;tail en tout cas...


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2007)

Ce changement de nom peut il changer quelque chose dans la manière de faire d'apple au niveaux du développement ??


----------



## zigouiman (9 Janvier 2007)

bon c'est bien gentil tout ça mais y'a pas de mac ?


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Janvier 2007)

m&#234;me pasde iLife ni iWork...


----------



## len73 (9 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> C'est fini... (re-sic )...



J'crois pas ! Pas possible ! Pas de iLife 07 ? Rien ??

Snif...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

John Mayer arrive sur scène !


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

John Mayer arrive sur scène !...

C'est une bonne nouvelle ! Ho ho ! Allez un one more thing...

Si !


----------



## americo (9 Janvier 2007)

Aïe, 600 euro avec 2 ans d'angagemnt, c'est du vrai foutage de gueule !
" DU VRAI FOUTAGE DE GUEULE"

- Si vouc voulez engrosser le TENORS de la communication, libre à vous

- 600  OK, mais en restant "LIBRE" de choisir son opperateur, NON ?

"dégouté" !


----------



## miaou (9 Janvier 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Tu marques un point.



+1 
toute une keynote pour  annoncer , exclusivement  1 ' truc " qui ne sortira que dans 6 mois aux USA et dans 1 an en Europe..............


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Non, mais rentrez chez vous, c'est fini la keynote...

@+
iota


----------



## ricchy (9 Janvier 2007)

Je vais avoir des clients qui vont acheté ce portable, et la première chose qui vont me dire en m' appelant, c'est :
J'ai acheté un Iphone mais il n'est pas compatible avec mon PC. 

Toute cette attente pour un mobile...
J'ai un Tréo 650, le Tactile je l'utilise à 2% tellement la navigation par les boutons est aisée.

Sinon, rien d'autres


----------



## macmaniaque (9 Janvier 2007)

et si ce petit "one more thing" n'était pas l'iphone? hein? c'est vrai, et c'est qui expliquerais la disparition de isync dans léopard pour un "centre de synchronisation"...???


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2007)

Génial ! Ils ont enlevé le computer (on s'en fou).

Heu, bon steve est gentil avec son Iphone mais moi j'attendrais pas juin ni même Septembre- octobre pour changer de téléphone. Comme ci les gens n'avaient pas déjà assez attendu ! Comme toujours, apple joue sur la spéculation....d'un produit qui aurait pu être fabriqué dès aujourd'hui, mais non, ils font attendre les gens !

Franchement, Apple me fatigue.

Sans compter que l'iPhone n'est pas non plus une révolution, encore une fois, mise à part quelques  détails, beaucoup de téléphones feront bien mieux dans un an, et font déjà mieux aujourd'hui en terme de fonctionnalité : regarder le N95 de Nokia qui arrive bientôt, et aussi le X500 de glofiish (Windows mobile bon OK) sauf qu'en plus il y a le GPS, que ne fait pas iPhone.

Quand à la fonction iPod, ouais, bof...Rien ne vaut un vrai ipod 30 go ou 80...

Bon, ben moi je me prendrai ne N95, rien d'autre.


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

ben vous oublie la itv , c pour elle que apple store est ferme


----------



## ice (9 Janvier 2007)

Je suis tout simplement d&#233;&#231;u&#8230;  Leopard! o&#249; est-tu?!


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

Mouais...
Cette Keynote est comme Paris Hilton: elle est plate.
Allez, sympa l'iPhone, mais bon, présenter un produit qui ne sortira que dans 6 mois aux States, un an chez nous, c'est un peu faiblard.
iTV, Enfin, AppleTV ça reste aussi du futur.
Puis les prix  
Allez, je voulais bien encore 400$ pour le modèle 8 go, mais 500 pour un 4 go c'est assez dur.
Et aucune nouvelles d'ordinateurs?
C'est fini les "en ventes dès maintenant"?


----------



## zigouiman (9 Janvier 2007)

mais non, c'est juste l'entracte !! :rateau:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Janvier 2007)

Mwais, c'est clair que c'est léger... 


J'étais content de l'annonce de l'iPhone, mais j'attendais le Mac et Léopard en plat de résistance. 

Ca plus le changment de nom... 

Le Mac ne serait plus une priorité pour Apple ?


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est nul ça... Mais non j'attend le One More Thing avec impatiente...

Je suis sur que le coup de l'exclusivité de l'opérateur va sauter une fois arrivé en Europe, ils peuvent pas laisser pacer ça... Si on aura le choix de choisir l'opérateur... C'est sûr...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Janvier 2007)

moi je suis super d&#233;&#231;u... m&#234;me pas iLife, iWork, un bilan sur L&#233;opard un quelque nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233; d&#233;voil&#233;...


En plus l'iPhone bien trop ch&#232;re pour le peu de m&#233;moire qu'il a. A ce prix la il devrait pouvoir remplacer un iPod (pas nano ni shuffle) !! au moins 20 Go pour le $499 !!


----------



## amufa (9 Janvier 2007)

+ 6,79 %


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Ah... Steve revient sur sc&#232;ne...

...Pour dire que c'est fini.

@+
iota


----------



## Didjo (1 Janvier 1970)

[oups, petite erreur du serveur...]


----------



## nicogala (9 Janvier 2007)

Vous avez vu qu'ils ont sorti une nouvelle base AirportExtreme enti&#232;rement plate comme la &#63743;TV ?

Fini la mode des rondeurs agr&#233;ables de la fin des '90 et d&#233;but 2000 ... place au retour de l'effet Minitel avec le carr&#233; tout plat (comme les touches du MB)

En tout cas voil&#224; le secret de la norme Wifi n : l'activation se fait via le CD fourni avec la borne.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Vous êtes des gros rigolos.

Ils viennent de se vider les corones pour une transition complète intel de leur parc.
Ils continuent à taffer sur Leopard.

Vous vous rendez pas bien compte de l'avancé que représente l'iPhone.
Et les comiques qui balancent que Nokia copiera ça dans 1 an, je m'en mord le cul.
Tout est breveté et ca fait 5 ans qu'ils bossent dessus.

Pathétique.


----------



## fable (9 Janvier 2007)

:mouais:  je suis un peu déçu, je sais pas si c'est pcq on a fait tout un foin de ce keynote, pcq la one more thing me reste en travers de la gorge, ou pcq le iPhone est trop cher pr mon portefeuille mais là :s bof pas super super, sa vaut pas le keynote de MACOSX contrairement à ce que j'ai lu


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Vous avez vu qu'ils ont sorti une nouvelle base AirportExtreme entièrement plate comme la ?TV ?
> 
> Fini la mode des rondeurs agréables de la fin des '90 et début 2000 ... place au retour de l'effet Minitel avec le carré tout plat (comme les touches du MB)


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Ils ont oubli&#233; de dire qu'ils allaient renommer la *Mac*World en AppleWorld... 

@+
iota


----------



## saturnin (9 Janvier 2007)

miaou a dit:


> +1
> toute une keynote pour  annoncer , exclusivement  1 ' truc " qui ne sortira que dans 6 mois aux USA et dans 1 an en Europe..............



J'ai eu le meme sentiment à la fin.
Cet appareil a l'air génial, mais bon que de frustrations :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ils ont oubliés de dire qu'ils allaient renommer la *Mac*World en AppleWorld...
> 
> @+
> iota



 

Le store n'est toujours pas réouvert....


----------



## Piewhy (9 Janvier 2007)

Steve va inviter la press dans minimum 4 semaines pour faire le point sur Leopard, pr&#233;senter les version '07 de ses iApps et mettre &#224; jour les mac!

No panic!

En tout vas l'iPhone m'a vraiment bluff&#233; !


----------



## Grahamcoxon (9 Janvier 2007)

Alors l'iPhone... Je sais pas trop quoi en penser. A l'époque j'aurais pas parié un centime sur l'iPod et je me suis bien planté.

Je pense que c est avant tout un moyen de prendre pied sur un nouveau marché...très concurrentiel... En dehors des personnes possédant déjà un Mac, je ne sais pas si Apple arrivera à trouver beaucoup de clients, surtout à ce prix! Si on m'en offrait un, je ne dirais bien sur pas non, mais pour l'instant je vais garder mon SPV M 600 qui en fait autant, l'interface et le design en moins (et le disque dur, soit..)

Vu le prix il manque quand même cruellement la 3G, obligatoire dans tout téléphone High Tech qui se respecte!

Sait on si l'iPhone est synchronisable avec un pc?


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ils ont oubli&#233; de dire qu'ils allaient renommer la *Mac*World en AppleWorld...
> 
> @+
> iota


macworld...macworld...:mouais:  c'est pas ce truc ou ils presentaient des ordinateurs dans le temps?



julrou 15 a dit:


> Le store n'est toujours pas r&#233;ouvert....


heu si y 'a un bon quart d'heure


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

bon euh, jve pas dire mais en tant que switcheur apple depuis 5 mois, je suis carrement decu j'ai vecu 3 keynote majeur

mac pro

ipod maj

iphone


ok, leopard? ipod widescreen? maj ilife 07? maj itunes? maj macmini? 

bon ben apple ma decu sur les 2 derniere keynote en surfant tout simplement sur son succés ipod, si ca continue dans 1 ans je reswitch chez vista pck euh au moins sont regulier, peut pas si innovant mais au moins il innove regulierement. jveux pas cassé du sucre sur apple, mais cette keyote est du foutage de gueule, l'iphone est bien mais maintenant en store avec une maj gps dans 2 mois et une version lourde avec apn 5mega pixel et diske dur de 10go.

cette iphone dans un ans va tout simplement passé inapercu!


mat


----------



## Piewhy (9 Janvier 2007)

Oui mais Google a laiss&#233; entendre que l'avenir est au Wimax...


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes des gros rigolos.
> 
> Ils viennent de se vider les corones pour une transition compl&#232;te intel de leur parc.
> Ils continuent &#224; taffer sur Leopard.
> ...


Je vais passer outre (et je fais plus qu'un effort) le ton irrespectueux de ce message et apporter une pr&#233;cision.
C'est la keynote d'ouverture de la *Mac*world et Steve a &#224; peine &#233;voqu&#233; les *Mac*. On peut quand m&#234;me comprendre la d&#233;ception de certain (que je partage)... 

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

Je suis très impressionné par l'iPhone mais malgré tout frustré. 
J'étais convaincu que je commanderais dès ce soir iLive et Iwork 07 '


----------



## san lee (9 Janvier 2007)

Apple TV : chuis pas convaincu (et puis je peux deja visionner les films de mon ordi sur la télé avec neuf, donc ca perd beaucoup d'interet sa boua-bouate)

iPhone : RAAAAAAAAAHHH !!!! (apres avoir les fonctionnalités, le design etc etc), excellent quand meme, PDA, téléphone, iPod, web, et l'OS !!!

RAAAAAAAAAHHH !!! (bis) quand j'ai vu le prix, la mémoire (8 Go ??!! mais comment je met 20 Go de vidéo moi ???!!!)

Bon, soyons positif, d'ici un an, le prix a le temps de changer, la mémoire augmenté, réduction avec un opérateur Au pire, j'economise a partir de maintenant (zut, je voulais m'acheter un iMac cette année !!!)


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Si si, le Store est ouvert.

Les concurrents ne pourront jamais copier le fait que cet iPhone tourne sous Mac OS X. Steve parle de 5 ans d'avance, car &#231;a fait 5 ans (2001-2006) que Apple bosse &#224; fond pour cr&#233;er le syst&#232;me d'exploitation ultime. Et hop maintenant il va tr&#232;s bient&#244;t tenir dans le creux de la main, magique !

D'autre part je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais Apple innove aussi en adoptant tr&#232;s t&#244;t la norme N dans l'Airport Extreme. Et tout cela est compatible avec les machines Core 2 Duo. On pouvait se plaindre du fait que la norme N ne soit pas stabilis&#233;e, cela ne fait pas peur &#224; Apple visiblement !

Le bilan de la Keynote semble l&#233;ger, mais je pense que l'on aura les Mac mini Core 2 Duo mardi prochain, sans tambour ni trompette.


----------



## Sidor (9 Janvier 2007)

Et bien c'est un keynote mitigé... ok ceux qui le voulait on leur iphone mais bon, il s'gait plus d'un produit pour un public ciblé que pour le grand public; l'Apple TV est pas mal mais bon faut un sacré écran pour la faire fonctionner (regardez les caractéristiques sur le site d'Apple), la seul chose bien en fin de compte c'est la nouvelle borne AirPort.
Pas de logiciels, de nouveaux ordinateurs (le lifting c'est bien jolie mais bon à quand un coup fumant comme le MacMini).
Apple ne serait plus une société informatique??? On peut presque ce poser la question car rien de fraquassant depuis maintenant 1 an. On en attendait plus sur Leopard, iLife et iWork, rien..... c'est bien triste je trouve pour un évènement comme la MacWorld


----------



## Lamar (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je suis très impressionné par l'iPhone mais malgré tout frustré.
> J'étais convaincu que je commanderais dès ce soir iLive et Iwork 07 '



Même chose, j'attendais iwork 07, je suis très déçu !
Ceci dit l'iphone c'est bien et en plus ça enlève une rumeur récurrente, c'est aussi une très bonne chose.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je vais passer outre (et je fais plus qu'un effort) le ton irrespectueux de ce message et apporté une précision.
> C'est la keynote d'ouverture de la *Mac*world et Steve a à peine évoqué les *Mac*. On peut quand même comprendre la déception de certain (que je partage)...
> 
> @+
> iota



Ben oui mais quand on voit l'iphone en utilisation, il y a de quoi tombé sur le cul. Quand on pense que c'est Mac OS X qui tourne dessus. 

Pas de quoi pleurer, il y aura d'autres keynote

P.S. : le lien pour la keynote (pas encore actif)


----------



## Lamar (9 Janvier 2007)

Sidor a dit:


> Apple ne serait plus une société informatique???



tu auras noté le changement de nom. C'est un signe.


----------



## nonogarou (9 Janvier 2007)

Et maintenant c'est fini les nouveautés ou peut encore y avoir des trucs ?

Désolé j'arrive après la bataille, je viens de voir le tél sur le site apple et le apple TV

et le airport extreme aussi.

Pas de nouvel ordi finalement...

ni de nouveau logiciel.

Par contre le design du phone, bien nouveau pour du apple. c'est bien de se renouveler, ils sont méchament copiés. vous allez voir qu'ils vont lacher le blanc bientôt.


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2007)

moi, je suis vraiment pas d&#233;&#231;u!

le magret &#233;tait excellent et la poire s'annonce pas mal

:style:

_ps: sans d&#233;conner, c'est merdique l'iphone, l&#224;? vraiment merdique...&#224; quoi cela sert, &#224; part &#233;pater la galerie..enfin, &#231;a fera peut-&#234;tre des heureux, tant mieux pour eux...(c'&#233;tait mon 1/4h constructif  )_


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

Surpris par l'iphone, un peu deçu par le nombre de nouveauté présenté. Mais pour ma première keynote ce fut parfait


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

nonogarou a dit:


> Par contre le design du phone, bien nouveau pour du apple. c'est bien de se renouveler, ils sont méchament copiés. vous allez voir qu'ils vont lacher le blanc bientôt.



Ils ont deja laché les ordinateurs alors...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

Les nouveaux logiciels arriveront probablement dans deux trois mois avec L&#233;opard.

Aperture 2.0 au prochain salon photo. (c'est bient&#244;t.)

Enfin j'esp&#232;re.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon eh bien, les jouets attendus ne sont pas arriv&#233;s... mdr 

On vas encore avoir droit &#224; des crises de nerfs, des caprices, des switchers nioubies qui vont se rouler par terre, des r&#226;les, des pleurs, des depressions... 

Quand je pense que mon Classic, mon SE30, mon Powerbook 190, le G3 et mon G4 n'avais m&#234;me pas eus l'honneur d'une Keynote... :rateau::rateau: et ils l'auraient m&#233;rit&#233;s *EUX* (sauf le PWbook 190)


Gosses de riches va


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi la seule annonce que j'attends maintenant, c'est celle d'un clavier pour l'iPhone. Un petit clavier sans fil, super pratique pour taper les e-mails et les SMS. Les fabriquants d'accessoires ne vont pas manquer d'investir le créneau je pense.

Mais je suis sans doute vieux jeu.



Sidor a dit:


> rien de fraquassant depuis maintenant 1 an.



Ce qu'il faut pas lire ! Alors que Apple viens de terminer sa transition sous Intel, avec la plupart des machines déjà en Core 2 Duo !


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

super un clavier dans une main, le telephone dans l'autre!

APPLE INNOVE!


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

et puis 600 $ les 8 go c'est pas chere pour un golden boy new yorkais


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> super un clavier dans une main, le telephone dans l'autre!
> 
> APPLE INNOVE!



J'ai sans doute dit une bétise, le clavier tactile est peut être suffisant. Attendons plus d'infos sur l'objet avant tout jugement attif.


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> et puis 600 $ les 8 go c'est pas chere pour un golden boy new yorkais



Ben non pardi! il en prendra une douzaine et si en plus il a des actions apple...


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2007)

J'attendai un iPhone, mais pas si long que ca 
J'aurais preferé un Léopard en demo (pas sorti ) et du materiel (iTV ayant été annoncé)

Sinon, l'iPhone, c'est un PDA comme un autre, et si tu as besoin d'un PDA, c'est peut etre celui la que tu voudras 
En tout cas, moi, je suis seduit, et c'est un produit tres poussé pour un nouveau produit. (outre les 200 brevets qu'on ne verra jamais directement  )
Pour moi, l'iPhone, c'est des la fin de l'été  (dès qu'il est en France et des que j'ai des sous )


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

ça vas faire le bonheur des vols à l'arraché ou autre cet iPhone. Vous penserez aux assurances lors de l'achat


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

alaix a dit:


> Ben non pardi! il en prendra une douzaine et si en plus il a des actions apple...



je vois que monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Eh eh, je ne sais pas si les photos sont en taille r&#233;elle sur le site d'Apple US, mais si c'est le cas il n'est pas plus grand que mon Nokia, juste un poil plus large.

En tout cas c'est un vrai t&#233;l&#233;phone, un vrai iPod Vid&#233;o, y'a m&#234;me un petit appareil photo dedans comme le veut la mode avec les portables actuellement, et cerise sur le g&#226;teau, il y a Mac OS X dedans, alors ne boudons pas notre plaisir, malgr&#233; les 1 an de d&#233;lai !


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> ne boudons pas notre plaisir, malgré les 1 an de délai !



ouiais à raison d'1.80  d'economie/jour ça devrait le faire


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Eh eh, je ne sais pas si les photos sont en taille réelle sur le site d'Apple US, mais si c'est le cas il n'est pas plus grand que mon Nokia, juste un poil plus large.
> 
> En tout cas c'est un vrai téléphone, un vrai iPod Vidéo, y'a même un petit appareil photo dedans comme le veut la mode avec les portables actuellement, et cerise sur le gâteau, il y a Mac OS X dedans, alors ne boudons pas notre plaisir, malgré les 1 an de délai !



OUais non ça vas pas ce truc... WoW ne vas pas pouvoir tourner dessus et il n'y a même pas le son 7.1. Nul... archi nul...


----------



## polobook (9 Janvier 2007)

Je m'attendais à un iphone plutot de la taille d'un vrai portable, pas dans le genre PDA comme c'est le cas en l'espèce... cependant, ils ont fait un tel travail avec l'ecran tactile que le resultat est phenomenal et cela annonce une prochaine gamme de phones... jsuis trés impressionné par le wifi et le fonctionnement en version internet et ipod qui semble etre magique. 
Concernant l'apple TV, jsuis un peu déçu, parce qu'ayant une freebox HD... et vu le prix, ca ne me servirait a rien. Ce n'est pas une innovation. Et j'aurais bien aimé voir un ultra portable ou au moins la présentation de leopard...


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> je vois que monsieur est connaisseur



Moi? mais non...
Vous pouvez déjà écrire votre lettre au père noel


----------



## Nathalex (9 Janvier 2007)

Mon commentaire à moi :
- personnellement, rien ne me concerne dans ces annonces. De ce côté-là, hyper déçu.
- ensuite, j'admire les objets proposés (même si je reconnais bien volontiers que je n'y connais rien : mon portable qui me sert 5 minutes par mois a au moins 4 ans d'âge). Après, permettront-ils à Apple de se développer, je n'en suis pas sûr.

Donc, je l'ai dans l'os pour le remplacement de mon PowerBook.....


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> ouiais à raison d'1.80  d'economie/jour ça devrait le faire



Ou alors pour ceux qui ralent des delais de l'iPhone placez le fric en action Apple ... ça devrait faire une belle plus value au moment de l'achat


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> ouiais à raison d'1.80  d'economie/jour ça devrait le faire


a verser dans un livret jeune ou livret A biensûr


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Les dimensions de l'objet  





135 grammes.

Compar&#233; au nano c'est le retour de Jumbo l'&#233;l&#233;phant. Et faudra pas essayer de le faire voler vu le prix de la b&#234;te


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Ou alors pour ceux qui ralent des delais de l'iPhone placez le fric en action Apple ... ça devrait faire une belle plus value au moment de l'achat



Héhé


----------



## Yoz (9 Janvier 2007)

mouai mais dans un an le prix de la mémoire aura encore chutté et ils penseront déjà à une update non ?

Parce que 8go dans un an c'est pas grand chose. un capteur 2mpixel, pas grand chose non plus, surtout d'ici là...

Produit qui me plait bien... mais j'ai peur que d'ici sa disponibilité, il soit déjà "moins étonnent" surtout à un tel prix, qui sera si ca se trouve encore facturé façon europe sauvage


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2007)

Import  
Oui, je pense qu'au moment de la sortie, il y aura une update direct.

Esperons


----------



## butok (9 Janvier 2007)

au final, une apple TV sans interet pour nous français. Un Iphone vraiment incroyable (aye, on l'as le transpondeur de startreck). Mais ... les telephones c pas comme les lecteurs MP3 , le renouvellement est bcp plus rapide... je suis pas sur qu'apple s'impose.

Et surtout, rien sur le hard ou le soft coté mac!!! fait chier ...


----------



## captainamo (9 Janvier 2007)

Y a core animation dans l'iphone c'est donc bien leopard lol. Non plus sérieusement l'iphone est le début d'une nouvelle ligne de design chez apple. Remarquez son apparence extérieure en parfaite harmonie avec le design de l'OS. Je pense que Leopard aura en majorité cette apparence noire à la time machine, front row ou dashboard. 
Ok l'iphone est cher et ne sort que dans un an mais il va définir un nouveau standard et aucun téléphone meme les derniers nokia les plus cher que j'ai essayé ne rivalisent, surtout avec l'interface. 
Concernant les logiciels on peut être décu mais je pense qu'il voulait donné une aura à l'iphone en ne mentionnant presque que lui. 
D'ailleurs deux possibilités concernant les logiciels. Une spécial keynote trés trés vite ou alors ils sortent plus tard en meme temps que Leopard car utilisant des technologies spécifiques à ce dernier et donc, bien que compatible tiger le nouvel ilife et iworks ne pourraient révéler toutes leurs possibilités que sur le nouveau félin. 

Concernant l'iphone, comme tous les produits apple il pose les bases (regarder l'ipod premier du nom) et sera amené à évoluer et gagnera des spécificités 3G, disque dur ou autre avec le temps et les nouvelles versions. Voir même pour certaines fonctions les mises à jour de leopard pocket pourraient suffir. 

De toute façon il faudra attendre noel et qui sait, d'ici là peut etre que l'iphone aura gagné en qualité.

Au fait pourquoi le produit si tard. Steve jobs l'a di, pour le faire approuver par je ne sais plus quel commité. Or s'il avait fait cela avant il n'aurait pas pu se réserver la présentation de l'appareil, et oui, c'est le coté négatif du culte du secret chez la pomme. Mais franchement, on s'éclaterait bcp moins avec apple s'ils ne cachaient pas ainsi de pareils produits.


----------



## niko34 (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair que le design des applis est sympa. Et le tout est cohérent (Safari, Mail). Peut-être un avant goût de ce qu'on aura avec Leopard.


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

pourquoi parlons nous de mise a jour alor qu'il ne sort que dans un an, lorsque l'ipod est sorti ont disait pas attendont le 2g 3g 4g 5g etc... on l'acheter pour ce qu'il representer tel qu'el!

mais parler de mise a jour sur un produit non sorti ca me parait etre une grosse contradiction!


----------



## Amnesiak (9 Janvier 2007)

Dans le genre "Apple Computers, Inc." devient "Apple, Inc.", on note aussi que le nouvel iPhone fonctionne sous "OS X" et non pas "Mac OS X", alors qu'Apple dans ses guides de style demandait justement de ne jamais raccourcir en "OS X".

 Sinon, déçu aussi par le prix de l'iPhone (je m'attendais à un prix de cet ordre, mais SANS abonnement*!), et surtout par le délai.

 Pour la batterie, je crains fortement qu'elle ne soit pas remplaçable et vu les fonctions de l'appareil, à mon avis elle va être largement insuffisante.

Quant à la nouvelle borne AirPort Extreme, j'ai regretté pendant 1 minute d'avoir acheté récemment un petit routeur sans-fil, jusqu'à ce que je vois le prix*: cette borne est plus de 4x plus chère*!


----------



## nonogarou (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Les nouveaux logiciels arriveront probablement dans deux trois mois avec Léopard.



Le tout dans un macbook pro tout neuf hyper classieux. Ca sera un très bel écrin pour une bordée de logiciels remis à jour et un nouvel OS


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

nonogarou a dit:


> Le tout dans un macbook pro tout neuf hyper classieux. Ca sera un très bel écrin pour une bordée de logiciels remis à jour et un nouvel OS



surtout dans ce tout nouveau mb pro 13,3" ultra fin et si classieux


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

Perso, je pense que l'Apple TV,  n'est pas super... autant mettre un peu plus et prendre un mini....


----------



## nonogarou (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est l'idée...

comme ça ils gardent une bonne actu produit, un p'tit portable par là, un mac mini par ci...

Voilà voilà...

Mieux même ils attendent q'Adobe sorte CS3 comme ça tous les créas sont réveillés et là PAF ! Mac pro, Macbook pro...


----------



## nonogarou (9 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Perso, je pense que l'Apple TV,  n'est pas super... autant mettre un peu plus et prendre un mini....



C'est quoi exactement ? Un décodeur tuner TV avec un disque dur + un abonnement ?


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon alors moi je dis bravo l'iphone malgré sa disponibilité plus que tardive.... en éspérant des news de léopard bientot!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

A part ça, c'est ma keynote la moins cher depuis que je suis les keynotes.


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> A part ça, c'est ma keynote la moins cher depuis que je suis les keynotes.



tout pareil


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

nonogarou a dit:


> C'est quoi exactement ? Un décodeur tuner TV avec un disque dur + un abonnement ?


C'est un bo&#238;tier qui te permet de regarder le contenu "multim&#233;dia" que tu as sur ton Mac directement sur la t&#233;l&#233; 16/9&#232;me.

Relativement inutile pour ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; un Mac avec t&#233;l&#233;commande Apple et un &#233;cran de plus de 20 pouces.

Assez utile pour ceux qui ont une superbe t&#233;l&#233; &#233;cran g&#233;ant dernier mod&#232;le compatible HD, un appartement tellement grand que la t&#233;l&#233; est loin du Mac, et qui ont 300 &#8364; &#224; craquer.

Va voir la pr&#233;sentation sur le site d'Apple, c'est tr&#232;s bien fait et en plus &#231;a donne des id&#233;es d'am&#233;nagement pour ceux qui jouent aux Sim's....


----------



## nonogarou (9 Janvier 2007)

Ils se prennent pour sony.


----------



## len73 (9 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> A part ça, c'est ma keynote la moins cher depuis que je suis les keynotes.



Excellent !


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2007)

Pour les téléphones mobiles multimedia, c'est ici que ça se passe :

http://www.nokia.com/nseries/index.html?loc=inside,main_n95&lang=fr&country=BE

C'est pas trois quatres fonctions sympas, un écran aux fonctions tactiles evoluées (ok alors les zooms sur les photos vous me direz à quoi ça sert, pour ça j'ai un truc qui s'appelle aperture) et mac os x qui fait de ce portable une révolution...L'iphone aurait été bien DISPO DESUITE, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce délais de 6 mois à UN AN !

DEPUIS LE DEBUT DE L'HISTOIRE DE LA TELEPHONIE, et les tous premiers portables exeptés, j'ai jamais vu un tel délai pour un produit annoncé en grande pompe... ! 

Misérable.


----------



## samoussa (9 Janvier 2007)

si tu veux depenser tout de suite tes economies prends l'itv. Il te faut "juste un televiseur 16/9eme equip&#233; HD"


----------



## legascon (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben je viens de lire le bilan de la keynote en rentrant du taff...

... et je suis méga déçu. L'itv est un machin qui n'a aucun intérêt me semble-t-il, si ce n'est de ne pas avoir un macmini dans le salon.

quant à l'iphone... il me fait peur car j'ai pas envie qu'Apple devienne un nokia bis. 

C'est vraiment dommage d'avoir éludé tout ce qui est mac, léopard et iApps.

D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas avoir sorti ilife et iwork ?

les sortir en même temps que léopard (ce qui semble le plus logique) met fin à un cycle annuel bien établi.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (9 Janvier 2007)

nonogarou a dit:


> Le tout dans un macbook pro tout neuf hyper classieux. Ca sera un tr&#232;s bel &#233;crin pour une bord&#233;e de logiciels remis &#224; jour et un nouvel OS



et on peut penser aussi &#224; une mise &#224; jour du design de certains b&#233;b&#233; de la gamme dans cette lign&#233;e. Voir la relation &#233;troite entre design Ipod et Imac....
un nouvel Imac ou macmini ou mieux encore.... un nouveaux mac tout court pour accompagner ce nouveau b&#233;b&#233; Iphone....
(et oui, une rumeur s'&#233;teint, une autre s'&#233;veille...!( &#231;a me rappelle vaguement un slogan &#231;a... ah oui , volvic)
 c'est reparti pour un tour, rdv en salon rumeur!)


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

je rentre du ciné et il est là, le "iphone" tellement attendu par certains, très beau, superbement beau, j'ai des potes qui, s'il avait été disponible dès aujourd'hui, avait déjà la cb sortie (moi je suis fauché de chez fauché en ce moment alors ce petit délai d'un an est parfait  , vivement noël 2007)

sinon, vu le buzz, Apple était obligé de faire une annonce, trop de fuites (les marchés n'aiment pas être déçus ), bon cela peut être contreproductif

en tout cas cela va faire bouger la concurrence et rien que cela c'est une bonne nouvelle  

L'apple TV : jamais été convaincu, rien de mieux qu'un vrai ordi pour faire un médiacenter (plus évolutif, mise à jour facile etc...), pour moi le mini reste le mediacenter d'apple le plus attractif

l'airport extreme : anecdotique, sa nouvelle forme lui permet de se glisser sous un mini ou un apple tv, ça c'est bien joué

ilife07 : le grand absent, dommage, une version d'iweb plus souple m'aurait fait plaisir (bon l'expo n'est pas terminé)

leopard : sortie en mars il avait dit la dernière fois, on attendra mars

je vais commencer dès aujourd'hui ma cagnotte iphone : 1 pièce de 2 euros dans ma tirelire tous les jours :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de rentrer, aucun regret de ne pas avoir un sou &#224; d&#233;penser


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'attend la Special Event... 
Bon moi par contre ça m'atriste qu'Apple passe définitivement au noir... Moi j'aime bien le blanc...


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je viens de rentrer, aucun regret de ne pas avoir un sou à dépenser



Faut payer les traites du MacPro 

Pour ma part petite déception... j'atttendais avec impatience un Mini Core2Duo pour remplacer mon G4 ... ça sera pas dans l'immédiat.


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est sympa que l'iPhone aie un baffle intégré quand même...
Assez pour jouer de la musique avec une qualité honnète vous croyez?


----------



## zigouiman (9 Janvier 2007)

c'est vrai que l'Apple TV, c'est un peu gadget si on a un portable (avec la sortie composite) non ? 
Le seul r&#233;el avantage c'est a r&#233;solution HD. Mais je compte pas m'acheter une t&#233;l&#233; HD de si t&#244;t&#8230; Aucun int&#233;r&#234;t vu le prix ce genre de matos. Du coup l'Apple TV, c'est un peu un gadget de luxe&#8230; D&#233;&#231;u par ce produit un peu "basique". :mouais: 

Par contre l'iPhone est abolument fantastique au point de vue l'ergonomie, de l'interface, du pilotage super intuitif avec l'&#233;cran multitouch : une vraie merveille ! *Quand je pense que c'est le nouveau standard pour les futurs portatifs Apple ! :rateau: *. 
Le probl&#232;me finalement, c'est le nom, parce que c'est un super Ipod et pas juste un t&#233;l&#233;phone. On dirait une PSP en mieux !  

Une merveille de technologie qui est fait pour remplacer les 2 boitiers de son ipod et de sont t&#233;l portable. C'est in&#233;vitable, Apple ne pouvait plus se contenter de faire des "bo&#238;tes &#224; musique", la concurrence faisait rage : Archos, Zune, etc&#8230; C'est aussi d&#233;routant que le premier Ipod&#8230; l&#224; j'ai vraiment l'impression d'&#234;tre dans les ann&#233;es 2000 !


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Tiens je viens d'avoir un mise &#224; jour ichat, gestion de groupes, y'avait &#231;a avant ?

stefdefrejus :love:


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

(mode jamais content) 

Dommage aussi que Apple n'est pas int&#233;gr&#233; la fonction de lecture &#224; distance de la borne Airport Express dans la nouvelle Airport Extreme.


----------



## Elskatos (9 Janvier 2007)

Hello,

Permettez au tout nouveau switcher fou amoureux de Mac -après 15 ans de tumultueuses relations avec WinDOS- que je suis, de vous faire part de ma première keynote...

J'adore l'exercice, excitant au possible: l'attente, la spéculation, le refresh du site (j'ai lutté pour ne pas rafraîchir toutes les 10s). 
Déçu en revanche qu'il n'y ait pas de retransmission directe officielle de la part d'Apple (quitte à événementialiser ses annonces, autant jouer la carte à mort).

Je n'ai pas de background en la matière (j'ai cru saisir l'essence des keynotes Apple, principalement dues aux facteurs conjoints du charisme de Steve J. et du blackout d'infos (donc réelles annonces et surprises) avant l'exercice), mais je dois reconnaître être mitigé, c'est à dire partagé entre un sentiment d'exaltation et une certaine déception ou plutôt appréhension...

1/ AppleTV... Très bel outil, mais pour moi absolument commun (il a les caractéristiques améliorées des MediaCenter existants au même prix, avec certes le design et la convivialité Apple), absolument pas révolutionnaire... Quand en plus on sait que de nombreux français (dont moi) disposons de Box qui font office de ça (de façon artisanale, mais le truc est là...). Très beau périphérique, donc, mais je n'y vois aucune révolution (une belle continuité logique d'iTunes).

2/ iPhone: p@tain, quel bel outil! C'est superbe, limite science fiction, le gadget de bobo d'agence de pub parfait! Mac OS X en diable, smartphone, mais pas trop (cad avec des VRAIES fonctions dont on se sert), une convivialité de fou pour un smartphone (car non, un Palm n'est pas convivial pour un néophyte!)...
Mais dans un marché où l'on change de téléphone tous les deux ans (vu les ruptures technologiques), à un prix réellement prohibitif, je ne sais que penser 
du futur de ce dernier... Et mettre 500 EUR tous les deux ans dans un téléphone?? Niet!

3/ Leopard: c'aurait été la bonne façon de river le bec de Vista...Partie remise... Mais:

4/ Apple Computers RIP, bienvenue à Apple Inc. C'est là mon plus grand choc. Et là, je sais pas... Il n'est certes pas meilleur apôtre qu'iPod et iTunes pour véhiculer l'esprit Macintosh aux PCistes (processus dont j'ai été l'heureuse victime), et leur faire envisager le switch (les chiffres de ventes de bécanes n'ont d'ailleurs jamais été aussi bons, me trompe-je?). Donc "exporter" MacOS et l'esprit Mac dans pleins d'autres périphériques peut aider à la popularité et donc au renforcement logique de la branche "Computers".
MAIS quand je vois comment de nombreuses marques (Sony en tête) se sont fourvoyées en tentant de toucher à tout pour au final perdre leurs racines, leur identité et leurs base de fans hardcore supporters... Je ne peux m'empêcher de me dire qu'Apple va devoir gérer cette crise d'identité... (et la communauté de fans aussi, ). Pour le grand public et les nouvelles générations, Apple est synonyme d'iPod, et non pas d'ordinateur...Et c'est pas toujours facile à accepter pour les fans de la première heure, et tous ceux (dont je faisais partie) qui bavaient sur l'Apple IIe. Aussi les traditions mutent, et les priorités (de communication) changent: plus de chance de récolter des articles demain avec l'iPhone qu'avec les mises à jour de features d'applis ou d'OS...
Apple est devenu mainstream, hype, cool, là où il était une vision alternative de l'informatique. Et cela implique des changements de communication.
Et il va falloir s'y habituer.

...Mais quoi qu'il en soit, les perspectives 2007 sont ahurissantes!

Excellente expérience riche en adrénaline que cette keynote! Je découvre au quotidien les joies d'être Mac-addict (sur ma machine, évidemment, mais les à côtés sont grands, aussi!)

Longue vie à Apple!


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

Max London a dit:


> C'est sympa que l'iPhone aie un baffle int&#233;gr&#233; quand m&#234;me...
> Assez pour jouer de la musique avec une qualit&#233; honn&#232;te vous croyez?



ouais cool, on va encore &#234;tre plus em... dans le m&#233;tro


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ouais cool, on va encore être plus em... dans le métro



Le nombre de fois que je vois un imbécile de première qui y monte avec du rap au volume maximum mais dans une qualité criarde...

Sinon ce qui me fait marrer, c'est l'AppleTV quand même.
Oui c'est joli, oui c'est plat, oui on a de la Hachdé...formidable!
Trois cent euros, moi j'y rajoute un peu et je me met un mini à la place, avec tous les avantages qu'on lui connait.


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Elskatos a dit:


> 3/ Leopard: c'aurait été la bonne façon de river le bec de Vista...Partie remise... Mais:



Eh eh, là voilà l'explication, Steve va nous faire un raffut de tous les diables le 30 janvier ou le 1er février, exprès pour concurrencer la sortie mondiale de Vista !

Alors c'est repartis dans les rumeurs :love:  :love:  :love:

(petite pensée pour les modo tout de même  )

Oui donc rumeurs : au minimum, mise à jour de BootCamp ; au mieux, Léopard avec support de Vista intégré !


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

La sortie de l'iPhone ca va diminuer les news Mac par deux


----------



## Toxick (9 Janvier 2007)

Elskatos a dit:


> 2/ iPhone: p@tain, quel bel outil! C'est superbe, limite science fiction, le gadget de bobo d'agence de pub parfait! Mac OS X en diable, smartphone, mais pas trop (cad avec des VRAIES fonctions dont on se sert), une convivialité de fou pour un smartphone (car non, un Palm n'est pas convivial pour un néophyte!)...
> Mais dans un marché où l'on change de téléphone tous les deux ans (vu les ruptures technologiques), à un prix réellement prohibitif, je ne sais que penser
> du futur de ce dernier... Et mettre 500 EUR tous les deux ans dans un téléphone?? Niet!



 c'est clair, c'est peut etre (et meme surement :rateau un objet fantastique qui a beaucoup d'avance sur la concurrence mais à la vitesse auxquelles vont les choses je suis pas persuadé que dans un an un Nokia ou autre sera bien loin niveau technologie . Et puis je brevet ou pas je pense qu'ils vont pas se géner pour pomper tout ce qu'ils peuvent.

Ils nous auraient laché un petit "Disponible maintenant" ça aurait été très, très fort alors que là forcement dans un an la performance sera bien moins top. Enfin bon l'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## legascon (9 Janvier 2007)

D'ailleurs y'a un truc que je pige pas : pourquoi annoncer avec autant de détail ce joujou pour ne le sortir que dans 6 mois ?

certes ca génère de la frustration chez les mac-addicts, mais pour la concurrence c'est du pain béni. Mieux valait l'évoquer rapidos en laissant planer le doute sur certaines caractéristiques à l'instar de ce qui a été fait pour Léopard.


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

legascon a dit:


> D'ailleurs y'a un truc que je pige pas : pourquoi annoncer avec autant de détail ce joujou pour ne le sortir que dans 6 mois ?
> 
> certes ca génère de la frustration chez les mac-addicts, mais pour la concurrence c'est du pain béni. Mieux valait l'évoquer rapidos en laissant planer le doute sur certaines caractéristiques à l'instar de ce qui a été fait pour Léopard.



Je suppose que c'était pour calmer les rumeurs, enfin j'en sais rien.  C'est un peu con comme nouvelle politique ça, parler de produits qui ne seront pas dispos avant des mois (ex-iTV, iPhone...).
C'est ça que j'aimais avec les Keynote, le côté "disponible dès maintenant".


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

Toxick a dit:


> mais à la vitesse auxquelles vont les choses je suis pas persuadé que dans un an un Nokia ou autre sera bien loin niveau technologie . Et puis je brevet ou pas je pense qu'ils vont pas se géner pour pomper tout ce qu'ils peuvent.
> 
> Ils nous auraient laché un petit "Disponible maintenant" ça aurait été très, très fort alors que là forcement dans un an la performance sera bien moins top. Enfin bon l'avenir nous le dira.



euh pas si sûr, vu le temps pour développer l'iphone ce n'est pas sur que les concurrents aient le temps de faire plus fort... 

et puis même, c'est tout bénéfice pour nous, si l'annonce d'apple fait que sony eriksonn ou/et nokia sortent un téléphone plus beau, plus ergonomique, plus techno cette année, je suis preneur...

maintenant, si apple, profitant de son expérience dans les os, a concocté un os x mobile, je dis bon courage à la concurrence


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

legascon a dit:


> D'ailleurs y'a un truc que je pige pas : pourquoi annoncer avec autant de d&#233;tail ce joujou pour ne le sortir que dans 6 mois ?
> 
> certes ca g&#233;n&#232;re de la frustration chez les mac-addicts, mais pour la concurrence c'est du pain b&#233;ni. Mieux valait l'&#233;voquer rapidos en laissant planer le doute sur certaines caract&#233;ristiques &#224; l'instar de ce qui a &#233;t&#233; fait pour L&#233;opard.




En fait tu as raison. Sauf qu'apr&#232;s avoir vu les pr&#233;sentations Quicktime de l'appareil, je n'ai plus aucun doute, que ce soit dans 1 an ou 2 ans, c'est l'appareil qu'il me faut !

En particulier, vous avez vu comment se font les SMS sur ce petit bijou ?! Ils sont pr&#233;sent&#233;s comme sous iChat, vous avez les derniers SMS &#233;chang&#233;s, il suffit de taper quelques mots, touche entr&#233;e, c'est envoy&#233; ! Quand je pense le nombre de fois o&#249; je me suis tromp&#233; de contact, le nombre de fois que j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de relire mes derniers SMS pour voir o&#249; en &#233;tait la conversation ! C'est brillant, astucieux, facile &#224; comprendre, facile &#224; utiliser !

Chapeau !


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> euh pas si sûr, vu le temps pour développer l'iphone ce n'est pas sur que les concurrents aient le temps de faire plus fort...
> 
> et puis même, c'est tout bénéfice pour nous, si l'annonce d'apple fait que sony eriksonn ou/et nokia sortent un téléphone plus beau, plus ergonomique, plus techno cette année, je suis preneur...
> 
> maintenant, si apple, profitant de son expérience dans les os, a concocté un os x mobile, je dis bon courage à la concurrence



Ouais enfin pour Apple ça laisse pas mal de temps à la concurrence aussi...
Ca jette un pavé dans la mare, certes, mais Nokia et consort auront le temps de développer un nouveau téléphone qui ne sera peut-être pas au niveau de l'iPhone, mais qui aura peut-être un prix un poil plus abordable


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Ouais enfin pour Apple ça laisse pas mal de temps à la concurrence aussi...
> Ca jette un pavé dans la mare, certes, mais Nokia et consort auront le temps de développer un nouveau téléphone qui ne sera peut-être pas au niveau de l'iPhone, mais qui aura peut-être un prix un poil plus abordable



comme les concurrents d'apple sur l'ipod qui font des machines pas au niveau du popod mais moins chères


----------



## esila (9 Janvier 2007)

1- Le Iphone est fabuleux, vraiment:rateau:  : dans l'esprit mac, tout y est intuitif, de l'economisateur d'ecran au defilement, et d'une simplicite incroyable. Certes, aucune fonction n'est vraiment nouvelle, mais toutes dans un appareil si petit et si fonctionel, c'est vraiment une nouvelle etape de franchi

2- L'ecran tactile et les possibilites qu'il offre annonce dans le futur des programmes qui vont changer nos habitudes, j'en suis persuade, et c'est une technologie a ne pas sousestimer la portee.

3- Pour ceux qui s'inquietent du delai de livraison et de la concurrence : Si vous pensez que SJ et son equipe ne se sont pas pose la question...Le Iphone est clairement en avance. Et Apple ne va stoppe son developpement, loin de la, et je suis pret a parier que meme en Juin, celui qui sortira aura des fonctions non devoilees ce soir. 

4- Pour ce qui est de l'absence d' autres hardwares et de softs, je pense que SJ voulait marque le coup avec l'Iphone. Ce decalage d'annonce, car Special Event il y aura d'ici peu, cela permet d'entretenir le Buzz, nos espoirs et nos excitations.

5- Bonne nuit a la communaute mac et a demain.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (9 Janvier 2007)

*Du temps pour la concurrence....*

oui, mais pas un an...
6 mois tout au plus, c'est peu pour rivaliser compte tenu des specs actuelles...
sans compter que lorsqu'il sortira en Europe il en sera peut-&#234;re d&#233;j&#224; &#224; une Rev B (Apn 3Mp,...)
Apple* initie* ici une r&#233;volution... vous pensez que maintenant qu'ils l'ont annonc&#233; il vont se tourner les pouces en attendant la concurrence?
remember _"thats was only the begining"_ c'est la m&#234;me chose dans ce cas &#231;i


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

Ah mais au fait j'ai une question: le prix US annoncé, ça comprend un forfait pour deux ans (ok, j'exagère) ou juste un engagement?
Parce que je sais pas pourquoi mais dans ma tête c'était "Le prix comprend deux ans d'abonnements, sans ce dernier ce sera moins cher" mais si en plus on est obligé de s'abonner DEUX ANS à un opérateur...ça risque de laisser cet iPhone à une classe sociale beaucoup plus élitiste...


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2007)

Tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u par cette keynote; &#224; se demander si Apple fabrique encore des ordinateurs...

Bon, restons optimistes, et nous verrons ce qu'Apple nous pr&#233;sentera durant ces prochains mois.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Très déçu par cette keynote; à se demander si Apple fabrique encore des ordinateurs...
> 
> Bon, restons optimistes, et nous verrons ce qu'Apple nous présentera durant ces prochains mois.



regardes les prochaines conférences ...


----------



## vg93179 (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Très déçu par cette keynote; à se demander si Apple fabrique encore des ordinateurs...
> 
> Bon, restons optimistes, et nous verrons ce qu'Apple nous présentera durant ces prochains mois.



Faut bien justifier leur nouveau nom : 
pas de computer dans le nom, pas de computer dans la keynote. 

A la fois, on peut également considérer que l'iphone est une déclinaison portable apple, et que l'appelation computer au sens stricte est d'ores et déjà dépassée. 
Après tout, ton imac de 1998 était il capable de faire tout ce que cet iphone promet  ?


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2007)

Allez, mon premier post dans ce topic de Keynote ^^
Bon, personnellement j'ai été déçu ...
1) iTV : m'intéresse pas j'en vois pas l'interêt (à part pour ceux qui aujourd'hui n'ont pas la télé et auraient subitement envie de regarder toutes les conneries qui y passent)
Bon ok ya pas que ça, mais passons :
2) iPhone : un téléphone à ce prix-là, je ris au nez du mec qu'essaye de me le vendre !! (Bah oui, je vais pas me gêner, il me prend pour un pigeon)
3) Changement de nom ? Allons-y, après tout dans 2 ans plus personne entendra parler d'ordinateurs, on aura tous des portables/mp3/dvd/apn/pda de la mort qui tue 
4) Par contre Leopard et les updates iront se faire foutre 
Commence à m'énerver ce Mr Jobs ... et/ou ses collaborateurs.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u par cette keynote; &#224; se demander si Apple fabrique encore des ordinateurs...
> 
> Bon, restons optimistes, et nous verrons ce qu'Apple nous pr&#233;sentera durant ces prochains mois.



Assez d'accord avec toi. Ce n'&#233;tait que quelques gadgets pour fils de riches ce keynote. Un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui vaut quasiment un smic en France ... Je ne dis pas qu'il est pas bien, au contraire mais bon &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; bien pour le one more thing, pas en plat principal.

Et quand je vois l'iTV, tr&#232;s utile de saturer sa bande wifi avec du streaming vid&#233;o. Il vaut mieux mettre un Mac Mini sous la t&#233;l&#233; !

C'est bien du Steve ! Et surtout plus il parle longtemps, moins il y a de nouveaut&#233;s ... Ou sont les keynote de la fin des ann&#233;es 90 ?  


Ces produits trouverons leurs client&#232;le, mais du hard Mac, des minis moins chers, du logiciel, etc  ... c'est &#231;a que j'attend.


----------



## spleen (10 Janvier 2007)

Ben je sais pas.... mais il me semble évident qu'Apple cherche par tous les moyens à faire autre chose que de l'informatique.
C'est comme la vente : ça mène à tout, à condition d'en sortir !!
Vous pensez vraiment que Leopard et la énième version du processeur Intel, ça intéresse encore iPapy ?
Allons donc...


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> A la fois, on peut également considérer que l'iphone est une déclinaison portable apple, et que l'appelation computer au sens stricte est d'ores et déjà dépassée.
> Après tout, ton imac de 1998 était il capable de faire tout ce que cet iphone promet  ?



Alors là, avec tout le respect que je te dois zen, c'est quand même un peu n'importe quoi.

Ce n'est pas parce que S.J. s'est tiré sur l'élastique pendant plus d'une heure, avec certes un petit bijou d'innovation et de technologie, que l'on peut le mettre en opposition ou en concurrence avec les ordinateurs.

Un iphone, même s'il s'avère très innovant, reste un téléphone portable. En tout cas ce n'est pas lui qui va remplacer mon powerbook; l'utilisation et la raison d'être n'est pas la même. Il ne faut pas tout mélanger.

Il ressort des forums des sites Mac que la plupart des gens sont plutôt déçus, et il y a certainement des raisons.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ben je sais pas.... mais il me semble évident qu'Apple cherche par tous les moyens à faire autre chose que de l'informatique.
> C'est comme la vente : ça mène à tout, à condition d'en sortir !!
> Vous pensez vraiment que Leopard et la énième version du processeur Intel, ça intéresse encore iPapy ?
> Allons donc...



Ben c'est sûr que s'il n'est intéressé que par les iPod et un éventuel succès de l'iPhone, autant abandonner Apple et passer sur Windows...


----------



## Gullyver (10 Janvier 2007)

Ben moi je suis sur le cul des innovations technologiques de cette iphone. Comparé au truc énorme dans la poche et classique style Qtek ou nokia à 600 euros, je ne trouve pas que l'iphone est un gadget hors de prix... Est ce que tous les gadgets ont 200 brevets??
Et j'aurais enfin un téléphone synchronisable avec mon mac. chic


----------



## legascon (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que S.J. s'est tir&#233; sur l'&#233;lastique pendant plus d'une heure, avec certes un petit bijou d'innovation et de technologie, que l'on peut le mettre en opposition ou en concurrence avec les ordinateurs.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Il ressort des forums des sites Mac que la plupart des gens sont plut&#244;t d&#233;&#231;us, et il y a certainement des raisons.


Je plussois.

Un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable certes sympa mais comportant beaucoup de d&#233;j&#224; vu, hors de prix, et ne sortant que dans 6 mois, et ensuite un machin &#224; coller pr&#232;s de la t&#233;l&#233; tellement brid&#233; que je cherche encore son int&#233;r&#234;t &#231;a ne m&#233;ritait pas tout ce marketting &#224; base de slogans tapageurs et de baches noires.

bref le show a fonctionn&#233; : l'action monte... mais moi je suis super d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## Franky Boy (10 Janvier 2007)

Salut,
Je dois dire que je suis très déçu du Keynote. Iphone, oui c'est bien, mais pour 500$? Apple TV, c'est bien, mais seulement disponible en février. Pas de nouvelle ISight, pas d'IWork et Ilife, pas de nouveaux macs. En plus, ils changent de nom. Ça, ça m'a frustré.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

En ce qui concerne l'iTV je suis bien d'accord: pas tr&#232;s atrayant. Pour le m&#234;me prix, un mac mini d'occaz se charge tr&#232;s bien de ce genre de fac&#233;ties.

Par contre, votre m&#233;contentement suite &#224; la Keynote me herisse les poils du luc.

Je ne compte pas m'acheter un iPhone pour le moment mais il faut avouer que c'est un bijou technologique. Messieurs, parlez, parlez... Quoi qu'il advienne personne ne l'a eu entre ses mains pour en faire ressortir le genre de d&#233;tails qui fait le succ&#232;s d'Apple.
La simplicit&#233; d'une interface, bien pens&#233;e et extrement rapide, m&#233;l&#233;e &#224; des fonctions hors norme.



> Blablabla... Nokia... Blablabla...



Pardon, j'ai ri.



> Meuuuuh, pourquoi iPapy il a p&#244; parl&#233; de Mac? GniaGniaGnia, je vais me pendre... Je vais passer sous windows... gniagniagnia.



Les actionnaires attendaient l'iPhone. Ne pas le pr&#233;senter aujourd'hui aurai &#233;t&#233; fort mal vue et aurai pu causer de beaux d&#233;gats sur la valeur de l'action Apple.
Et le S.J., il est bien trop fier de son iPhone pour lui reserver une keynote basique avec d'autres infos logiciels/hardware.
Je donne ma main &#224; couper que des Special Events auront lieu d'ici quelques semaines en ce qui concerne Leopard et/ou des nouveaut&#233;s questions machines/ecrans/...

Vous &#234;tes bien fran&#231;ais (pour la plupart...) &#224; toujours gueuler. Jamais content, toujours un probl&#232;me. Je signale &#224; l'assembl&#233;e des m&#233;contents que les mac sont tous sous intel d&#233;sormais, et &#231;a en un temps record. Leopard continue son bonhomme de chemin et les iApps aussi.
Alors, de l&#224; &#224; dire que Apple laisse tomber les ordinateurs, c'est franchement comique.


Ce n'est pas la minimaliste attention envers les ordinateurs Apple aujourd'hui qui souligne une volont&#233; cach&#233;e de la firme de Cupertino de laissez tomber les mac. Loin de l&#224;...

M'enfin, ce n'est que mon avis.


_Fumez, buvez, p&#234;tez, roter, chiez, baisez, je sais pas, mais soulagez vous._


----------



## legascon (10 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vous êtes bien français (pour la plupart...) à toujours gueuler. Jamais content, toujours un problème.



Moi je suis gascon.  Et je dis quand même que beaucoup de bruit de rien... pour l'instant.

J'attends les special events.


----------



## Lizandre (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que S.J. s'est tir&#233; sur l'&#233;lastique pendant plus d'une heure, avec certes un petit bijou d'innovation et de technologie, que l'on peut le mettre en opposition ou en concurrence avec les ordinateurs.
> 
> Un iphone, m&#234;me s'il s'av&#232;re tr&#232;s innovant, reste un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. En tout cas ce n'est pas lui qui va remplacer mon powerbook; l'utilisation et la raison d'&#234;tre n'est pas la m&#234;me. Il ne faut pas tout m&#233;langer.
> 
> Il ressort des forums des sites Mac que la plupart des gens sont plut&#244;t d&#233;&#231;us, et il y a certainement des raisons.



Et d'un : quelle vulgarit&#233;. Essaies de te tirer sur l'&#233;lastique pendant une heure et cr&#233;&#233; nous un iPhone dans ton garage ensuite, et pusi reviens nous voir.

Ce que les r&#226;leurs (c'est la version polie de ce que je pense vraiment) ne voient pas, obnibul&#233;s qu'ils sont par leur r&#226;lerie crasse, c'est que Apple vient tout simplement de d&#233;cliner OSX en version mobile.

Et c'est pas rien &#231;a ? C'est carr&#233;ment r&#233;volutionnaire. Mais faut se d&#233;crasser le cerveau pour voir l'&#233;tendue de l'inovation logicielle et ergonomique derri&#232;re le c&#244;t&#233; gadget cher.

Et aussi : on compare parfois nintendo et apple. Et bien, cela se confirme. Nintendo innove avec la wii grace &#224; une manette qui se base sur les mouvements&#8230; et apple innove avec l'iphone avec une interface qui se base sur la main. Dans les deux cas, c'est un nouveau rapport au corps et au mouvement qui est cr&#233;&#233;. Chapeau.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Moi je suis gascon.  Et je dis quand même que beaucoup de bruit de rien... pour l'instant.
> 
> J'attends les special events.



  



Lizandre a dit:


> Et d'un : quelle vulgarité. Essaies de te tirer sur l'élastique pendant une heure et créé nous un iPhone dans ton garage ensuite, et pusi reviens nous voir.
> 
> Ce que les râleurs (c'est la version polie de ce que je pense vraiment) ne voient pas, obnibulés qu'ils sont par leur râlerie crasse, c'est que Apple vient tout simplement de décliner *OSX en version mobile*.
> 
> ...



+10000


----------



## legascon (10 Janvier 2007)

Tous les avis sont respectables du moment qu'on les expose en respectant son contradicteur. 

sur ce, je vais me "décrasser le cerveau" en éteignant mon ordi et en lisant au lit un peu d'un bouquin où il n'y a ni iphone, ni apple tv, ni l'élastique de steve.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Tous les avis sont respectables du moment qu'on les expose en respectant son contradicteur.
> 
> sur ce, je vais me "décrasser le cerveau" en éteignant mon ordi et en lisant au lit un peu d'un bouquin où il n'y a ni iphone, ni apple tv, ni l'élastique de steve.



Voilà. 

Des réactions à chaud pour le moment. 

Etre critique et donner son avis n'est pas forcément une propension à râler et à n'être jamais content.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Critique à la va vite, sans arguments. J'ai un peu de mal.


----------



## spleen (10 Janvier 2007)

Donc si j'ai bien compris notre ami Lizandre, pour pouvoir donner son avis, il faut d'abord être capable de fabriquer un téléphone.
Putain, la fréquentation des forums va descendre d'un coup !!!  les recettes de pub aussi.
Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un seul individu ici qui soit capable de savoir ce qui sera révolutionnaire ou pas !!!
Alors un peu de modestie et accepte un forum pour ce qu'il est ...


----------



## vg93179 (10 Janvier 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Tous les avis sont respectables du moment qu'on les expose en respectant son contradicteur.



Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur cette affirmation ..quelques exemples extremes m'empechant de faire montre de respectabilité. 
Ce qui ne s'applique pas ici... 

En tout cas, d'autres sujets plus sérieux méritent peut être plus ce genre de débats. Et je ne dis pas ca pour toi !


----------



## Tiramisu (10 Janvier 2007)

Déçu ? vous avez bien dit déçu ?
  
comprends pas...

Certes c'est cher le téléphone... mais vous avez bien regardé l'engin ?
Je crois bien que toutes les rumeurs associées ne prévoyaient rien de plus beau ni si efficaces !  
Bon, j'attends de voir ça de plus près pour confirmer mon enthousiasme. Mais dès que j'ai les moyens, je fonce...
Enfin... si il sort vraiment...

*"This device has not been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission. This device is not, and may not be, offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained." *
en bas de chaque page de présentation de l'iphone sur le site Apple.

Et quelqu'un en sait plus au sujet du nom iphone ? Et Cisco ?

Dernière chose... savez-vous pourquoi on ne trouve aucune image de l'appareil photo, ni de vidéo concernant son fontionnement ? curieux, vous ne trouvez pas ???

Allez... buenas noches !


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Et d'un : quelle vulgarit&#233;. Essaies de te tirer sur l'&#233;lastique pendant une heure et cr&#233;&#233; nous un iPhone dans ton garage ensuite, et pusi reviens nous voir.
> 
> Ce que les r&#226;leurs (c'est la version polie de ce que je pense vraiment) ne voient pas, obnibul&#233;s qu'ils sont par leur r&#226;lerie crasse, c'est que Apple vient tout simplement de d&#233;cliner OSX en version mobile.
> 
> ...




MERCI DIEU DE CES BELLES PAROLES.

Non mais lisez &#231;a ! C'est extra ! OS X EN VERSION MOBILE ! Whaaaa.

Et alors ?

Non mais faut arr&#234;ter deux minutes, je vois pas o&#249; est la r&#233;volution !

Os X version de base, c'est truff&#233; de bugs, d'incoh&#233;rences...Et des trucs qui sembleraient &#233;vidents ! (Ok un manip simple, ouvrez mail, diminuer la fen&#234;tre de mail, cliquer sur le finder, utilisez alt tab pour aller vers mail : la fen&#234;tre de mail ne vient pas, elle reste dans le dock ! ), et j'en passe.

Va falloir se calmer sur les superlatifs, moi, depuis les macintels, je suis TRES d&#233;&#231;us de la qualit&#233; globales des machines et la stabilit&#233; de l'os.
(Heu sinon, Dreamweaver va moins vite sur un Mac book core 2 duo que sur un ibook G4 1,3, et je m'en tape que &#231;a soit pas universal, ils n' avaient qu'&#224; y penser avant).

Bref, moi perso, la folie pro apple, c'est fini, je n'utilise un mac parce que windows n'est pour l'instant pas &#224; la hauteur niveau securit&#233; et stabilit&#233;, mais honn&#234;tement, et je dois sortir cette vieille rengaine : c'&#233;tait mieux avant.

Et je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi lorsqu'Apple sort un truc qui existe d&#233;j&#224;, &#231;a devient revolutionnaire (un PDA, WHOOOAAAAAA, avec fonction chat SMS ! Heu, &#231;a le palm treo le fait d&#233;j&#224.

Ya bien un truc sur lequel ils ont pas innov&#233; c'est bien les d&#233;lais de fabrications : 6 mois- Un an ?  Pour quelle raison ? Comment est-il possible que soci&#233;t&#233; aussi riche qu'Apple ne puissent pas sortir l'iPhone aujourd'hui ? tsssss...

Le mac de 1984,La souris, La synth&#232;se vocale, l'Imac USB, l'iPod, &#233;taient de vraies revolutions, et vous osez dire que cette "iphone" est une vraie r&#233;volution comparable &#224; celles cit&#233;es pr&#233;cedemments ?


L'illusion du progr&#232;s.:hein:


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est sur que cette keynote n'a pas deroge a la regle : dechainer les passions  Il faut dire qu'il y avait une attente colossale. Apres tout, le passage a Intel a ete digere, on s'attend a une (r)evolution les mois prochains avec Leopard, et la gamme n'a pas bouge depuis l'introduction du Mini en janvier 2005 : chacun voit ce qu'il veut voir et c'est tant mieux 

Apres tout, meme si les boiboites ont pas trop change, les noms (iBook -> Macbook) et le contenu (PowerPC -> Core Duo -> Core 2 Duo), si. Et puis cet iPhone revolutionnaire, apres tout c'est vrai qu'Apple n'est pas le premier (d'ailleurs, OS X pour portables arrive apres Windows Mobile qui lui-meme effacait les grosses erreurs de Windows CE  ) : mais il debarque avec une enorme puissance de feu, et il a deja prevu le deploiement hors Etats-Unis.

Apple, qui n'est plus Apple Computers, prepare l'evolution de notre home sweet home, recupere ce qui est bon ou pourrait l'etre (Apple a toujours puise dans la recherche externe, et n'a pas invente de rien du tout l'interface homme machine - via souris) et le met dans les mains de Monsieur tout le monde, donc sous une forme belle et intelligente, pratique et bien pensee. Comme avec son Apple TV. Je dis : "bravo". _Mais j'espere quand meme que l'equipe de Steve nous prepare des annonces de nouveaux materiel pour fevrier / mars, parce que, finalement, c'est ce dont on se sert tout les jours pour aller sur MacGe _


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (10 Janvier 2007)

Et bien ça en fait des bavards pour causer dans la machine... je vais m'recoucher.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Bah en meme temps, ca sert pas a ca MacGe ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir la Keynote, Steve à lair en meilleur forme que la dernière fois. 

Il est quand même incroyable cette iPhone.    

Ça sera difficile de résister.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

J'ai aucunement l'intention de résister.

Beaucoup de mobiles prennent un sacré coups de vieux avec l'iPhone


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

... pas si difficile que ca quand tu verras le nombre d'heures supp' qu'il faut enchainer pour l'acheter  Je plaisante, ce tout-en-un est ultra seduisant.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... pas si difficile que ca quand tu verras le nombre d'heures supp' qu'il faut enchainer pour l'acheter  Je plaisante, ce tout-en-un est ultra seduisant.



En tous cas, il faudra garder son vieux téléphone portable, si le nombre d'aller-retour au SAV est comparable à celui de la première génération de MacBook...


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En tous cas, il faudra garder son vieux téléphone portable, si le nombre d'aller-retour au SAV est comparable à celui de la première génération de MacBook...



_ [mode Garcimore]_Ouch ouch ouch, ca marche pas, 'pas grave che le reprends et chee reviens avec dans deux moiches_[/mode Garcimore]   _


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> _ [mode Garcimore]_Ouch ouch ouch, ca marche pas, 'pas grave che le reprends et chee reviens avec dans deux moiches_[/mode Garcimore]   _



Les souris sont fournies avec ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En tous cas, il faudra garder son vieux téléphone portable, si le nombre d'aller-retour au SAV est comparable à celui de la première génération de MacBook...



Les US serviront de cobayes pour la version finale


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

... pour une fois que l'Europe sera approvisionnee avant le Japon...


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

Exact, comme ça les pays sous-développés de nous-autres Européens auront des modèles qui marchent...


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... pour une fois que l'Europe sera approvisionnee avant le Japon...



Oui, ça je n'ai pas bien compris la raison...


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Au fait, je ne suis pas bien au fait de ces appareils-la : qui peuvent etre les concurrents (chacun sur leur segment bien sur) de cet iPhone ?


----------



## Microger (10 Janvier 2007)

Linksys a sorti il y a quelques temps un truc qui s'appelle iPhone...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2007)

Microger a dit:


> Linsky a sorti il y a quelques temps un truc qui s'appelle iPhone...


Oui ça sent le procès tout ça... Comme d'hab


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, Steve ne s'est pas arrete a ce genre de broutille  Il aurait pourtant l'appeler "_Pomme Phone_", comme la "_Pomme TV_".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

Ceux qui se plaignent du changement de nom, allant jusqu'&#224; imaginer le pire, l'abandon des Mac (ce qui est totalement exag&#233;r&#233, me font doucement rigoler. Qui utilise le nom complet, Apple Computer ? Presque personne. Rien que sur ce forum, j'ai souvent vu &#233;crit "Apple" et rarement "Apple Computer". Alors qu'importe.
Et ne vous en d&#233;plaise, Apple n'est plus seulement qu'un fabricant d'ordinateurs - mais ils en font encore et en feront encore longtemps - car Apple s'est diversifi&#233;, pour son plus grand bien. Cette modification du nom ne fait que refl&#233;ter cette r&#233;alit&#233; nouvelle.
Et puis j'avais lu quelque part il y a quelques ann&#233;es qu'ils songeaient &#224; cette modification. Donc c'est pas nouveau.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

_Non post&#233; au bon endroit (d&#233;plac&#233..._


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est marrant, parce que Apple communique visiblement sur sa borne Wifi et son Apple TV compatibles *Mac + PC*. Donc j'imagine que oui... avec les softs appropries


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Janvier 2007)

Microger a dit:


> Linksys a sorti il y a quelques temps un truc qui s'appelle iPhone...





bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Oui &#231;a sent le proc&#232;s tout &#231;a... Comme d'hab





HmJ a dit:


> Ouais, Steve ne s'est pas arrete a ce genre de broutille  Il aurait pourtant l'appeler "_Pomme Phone_", comme la "_Pomme TV_".



Moi je vois bien _*IMob*_ (pour Imobile) pour le nom de cet Iphone si Lynksis a assez de puissance de feu  pour mener (et gagner ) le bras de fer.

*Imob* ou un truc dans le genre est plus adapt&#233;, le nom Iphone me semble bien trop restrictif pour ce genre d'appareil... ce n'est pas qu'1 phone. En m&#234;me temps, depuis le temps que ce nom circule sur le net ce serait peut-&#234;tre pas une bonne chose de le changer!!!

wait and See

Pour ce qui est de *pomme Tv* j'ai peut-&#234;tre un explication qui explique la dispo de l'Iphone en  Europe avant l'Asie:
Il doit y avoir une sombre chaine de T&#233;l&#233; au Kirghistan qui porte d&#233;j&#224; ce nom donc, Steve, faut changer &#231;a....!
Pas de probl&#232;me se dit-il on va simplement le nommer _"Pomme Tv"_
Et l&#224;, coup de th&#233;atre: le t&#233;l&#233;phone sonne et c'est *Chirac* qui gueule parce que il voulait lancer sa Web Tv sous le m&#234;me nom pour les pr&#233;sidentielles de 2007!
Discussion, engueulade puis la n&#233;gociation abouti: 
Jacques dit: _" Ok mais Steve, faut faire un geste."_
Steve:_ "Ok Jack, Je pensais attendre un peu plus mais....tu l'auras pour No&#235;l (avec un mod&#232;le sp&#233;cial gros doigts pour ta femme et son gros Douillet... Lol)"_

Voici l'histoire (tr&#232;s officieuse de Pomme Tv et Iphone)
Quand la politique est au service de la technologie... merci Jack


----------



## Grahamcoxon (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Au fait, je ne suis pas bien au fait de ces appareils-la : qui peuvent etre les concurrents (chacun sur leur segment bien sur) de cet iPhone ?


 
Les concurrents sont les fabricants de Smartphone, à savoir Qtek, Nokia, Sony Ericsonn, Eten..etc, bref ils ne manquent pas.. et font aussi bien, le design en moins, et la simplicité de OS X en moins également..
Mais le tarif est également beaucoup moins élevé.


----------



## Fanoo (10 Janvier 2007)

bonjour à tous,

je voudrais regarder et ENREGISTRER la keynote de Steve Jobs, pour la revoir plus tard , tranquillement...

connaissez vous une solution pour enregistrer le flux vidéo ???
je ne parviens pas à le faire

merci de votre aide


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Si tu as achete Quicktime Pro, une fois charge le film tu peux l'enregistrer


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon alors pour mon résumer mon impression : un début calme, la partie explosive, et l'ensemble qui retombe avec la disponibilité, donc déçu à la fin.
La dessus une bonne nuit et l'impression est redevenue très bonne.

J'avais prévu de faire mal à la carte bleue (ilife 07 minimum) et pendant la présentation je précommandais 3 iphone. Toujours ça qui reste au chaud à la banque, pour l'instant.

Mais la suite ...  il ne doit pas y avoir d'évolution majeure des logiciels ilife, ils pourront donc changer avec le imac lors d'une mise à jour ou attendre une année. De toute manière la semaine prochaine vont tomber les chiffres Apple, et ils n'ont pas besoin des ventes ilife actuellement.

Le iphone : la merveille d'Os X dans un appareil portable : que de voies ouvertes.
Le futur des ipod, il faudra pas 3 ans avant d'avoir un ipod vidéo qui lui ressemble, et là la carte bleue ...
Et pour le téléphone, avec un peu de chance en décembre, il marchera aussi bien et ses caractéristiques seront peut être mises à jour.

Les mac se vendent très très bien, les ipod aussi. On nous a donc montré autre chose et un sacré savoir faire. Prenez une minute et imaginez votre mac et vos accessoires chez vous dans un an après le keynote 2008. Vous y arrivez pas, c'est bon signe non  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Ya plein de podcast sur SVMmac TV allez voir!


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que je suis plutot conservateur sur le coup : carrement decu, parce que je voulais au moins une annonce qui me concerne directement. Mais en fait, cette Apple TV et cette borne wifi me semblent plutot prometteur, et cadrent bien avec l'idee que je me fais du nouveau Apple : moins d'annonces passionnant les technophiles, plus de visibilite pour ceux qui veulent se prendre moins la tete et garder la philosophie Mac


----------



## tempest (10 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin sur lemonde.fr http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-853623@51-849972,0.html

extrait de l'article :
""Nous avons réinventé le téléphone", a clamé le PDG d'Apple, qui a également annoncé des partenariats avec Google, *Safari* et Yahoo!."

Dans la série j'écris n'importe quoi et je ne sais même pas de quoi je parle, il se pose là le gazier !!!
Pour moi c'est ce genre de naze qui nuit à l'image et à l'impact de la comm' d'Apple.
Il y connait rien, il va voir deux sites spécialisés (Donc MacGé ;-)) mais comme il débarque sur ce domaine au lieu de se rensigner il amalgame les infos et hop Safari devient une société au même titre que Yahoo et Google.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

... si Le Monde en est arrive la, qu'est-ce que ca doit etre pour les plus petites redactions...


----------



## Fanoo (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Si tu as achete Quicktime Pro, une fois charge le film tu peux l'enregistrer



ben non, si je suis déconnecté du web, je ne peux pas le voir. tout ce que fait QTPro, c'est de stocker la réference...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

En effet c'est du streaming vid&#233;o, donc impossible &#224; enregistrer...


----------



## Fanoo (10 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> En effet c'est du streaming vidéo, donc impossible à enregistrer...



même avec une solution tierce ???
un simple truc qui filme l'écran ???
j'aurais pu retourner mon iSight si elle n'était pas enchassée dans la coque...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux faire une *capture vid&#233;o avec Snapz pro X*, mets les reglages de qualit&#233; au max et selectionne bien uniquement la fenetre de la vid&#233;o.


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

vlc doit pouvoir le faire


----------



## jedimaster (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est surement du hors sujet ce que je vais dire mais j'ai remarqué cela, mais c'est juste une interprétation personnelle, c'est à propos de l'affiche de la keynote représentant une pomme noire avec dans le fond un projecteur. J'ai regardé cette image est j'ai plutot vu cela comme une éclipse et la pomme symbolisant la lune. J'ai comme cette impression vague que cela symboliserait un renouvellement de la gamme apple d'un point de vue esthétique. On laisse de côté l'immaculé blanc des produits apple, symbolisé par le soleil, et on le remplace par des produits noirs symbolisé par l'iphone. je me suis permis de faire ce rapprochement avec l'esthétisme de os X mobile de l'iphone qui devient aussi plus sombre. J'en conclu assez rapidement qu'un renouvellement de l'esthétisme des produits apple est envisageable et le MB noir, fut peut être un coup d'essai. 

Je ne dit que des balivernes, c'est juste une interprétation personnelle.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2007)

Bien c'est ce qui va se passer la gamme Apple sera comme le iPhone  a pr&#233;sent ... l'Ipod est comme les macs actuels au niveau du design bien cela va suivre


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Black et Alu c'est top


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2007)

Ca serait très judicieux de faire que du noir, c'est classieux.
A l'image de l'iPhone.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2007)

Mais ca sera le cas !!!!!!


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien c'est ce qui va se passer la gamme Apple sera comme le iPhone  a présent ... l'Ipod est comme les macs actuels au niveau du design bien cela va suivre



C'est bien ce que je disais hier soir (p24)
recitation:
"et on peut penser aussi à une mise à jour du design de certains bébé de la gamme dans cette lignée. Voir la relation étroite entre design Ipod et Imac....
un nouvel Imac ou macmini ou mieux encore.... un nouveaux mac tout court pour accompagner ce nouveau bébé Iphone....
(et oui, une rumeur s'éteint, une autre s'éveille...!( ça me rappelle vaguement un slogan ça... ah oui , volvic)
c'est reparti pour un tour, rdv en salon rumeur!"


Wait and See


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2007)

Tyler a dit:


> Ca serait très judicieux de faire que du noir, c'est classieux.
> A l'image de l'iPhone.



J'ai un 5500/225 Noir si tu veux


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2007)

Mais derrière il est blanc ou alu?


----------



## miaou (10 Janvier 2007)

moi j'aurai bien voulu  le m&#234;me . mais un  ipod vid&#233;o  seul . 60 ou 80 Go . ce serait chouette ! 
m'enfin......


----------



## lamidenis (10 Janvier 2007)

Je suis d&#233;&#231;u par la keynote... :rose: 
J'attendais des news sur Leopard, un ultra-portable &#224; tr&#232;s basse consommation (et tr&#232;s bonne autonomie), iLife '07, de nouveaux moniteurs, une baisse de prix des Mac Pro...
Au final je vois un Apple TV cher et creux, et un iPhone dont je n'ai pas du tout besoin (ni, j'ose le dire, envie). 
Tant pis !


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

L'IPHONE EST PASSÉ SUR TF1 À 20H.....   Ils ont parlé d'un téléphone révolutionaire. Apple passe sous le devant de la scène!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Ô TF1. Bonheur.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Janvier 2007)

PieWhy a dit:


> Steve va inviter la press dans minimum 4 semaines pour faire le point sur Leopard, présenter les version '07 de ses iApps et mettre à jour les mac!



Espérons !! :love: 



samoussa a dit:


> macworld...macworld...:mouais:  c'est pas ce truc ou ils presentaient des ordinateurs dans le temps?



Si si c'est ça !!
 



iota a dit:


> Je vais passer outre (et je fais plus qu'un effort) le ton irrespectueux de ce message et apporter une précision.
> C'est la keynote d'ouverture de la *Mac*world et Steve a à peine évoqué les *Mac*. On peut quand même comprendre la déception de certain (que je partage)...
> 
> @+
> iota



Tout à fait d'accord !!  



Sidor a dit:


> ok ceux qui le voulait on leur iphone mais bon, il s'gait plus d'un produit pour un public ciblé que pour le grand public;
> (...)
> Apple ne serait plus une société informatique??? On peut presque se poser la question car rien de fraquassant depuis maintenant 1 an. On en attendait plus sur Leopard, iLife et iWork, rien..... c'est bien triste je trouve pour un évènement comme la MacWorld



+1 !  



pim a dit:


> Les dimensions de l'objet
> 
> 135 grammes.
> 
> Comparé au nano c'est le retour de Jumbo l'éléphant. Et faudra pas essayer de le faire voler vu le prix de la bête ​




  C'est vrai qu'il est quand même un peu gros, mais bon, on fera avec... 



jojoleretour a dit:


> Perso, je pense que l'Apple TV,  n'est pas super... autant mettre un peu plus et prendre un mini....



+1000 



Foguenne a dit:


> A part ça, c'est ma keynote la moins cher depuis que je suis les keynotes.



   




Khyu a dit:


> Ô TF1. Bonheur.




Oui !!
Ils en ont aussi parlé sur F2 quelques minutes avant TF1 ! ​


----------



## pslauver (10 Janvier 2007)

Cela fait des années maintenant que l'on sait que c'est un visionnaire avec des années d'avance sur ses concurents. Tout le monde est à la ramasse derrière. Bien sur qu'il est rempli d'orgueuil mais bon on le serait peut-être à moins que cela.
Il y a 5 ans au lancement de l'Ipod... c'était que des hurlements. Et voilà 5 ans plus tard et 2 milliards de musiques après on recommence. Ne peut-on pas faire confiance au mec qui en 5 ans a pris 62 % de part de marché des baladeurs, qui à recréé le mac, qui a oser l'X (la transition) puis intel ? et tout cela sans vraiment de problème. Les Macs se vendent de mieux en mieux la sté se porte a merveille et est à la pointe de l'innovation. Le systéme est super stable, beau et rapide. Nouveau système tous les ans1/2 et en plus on n'est pas du coté obscur.

Bon sur ce coup de l'iphone moi je vous dis cela préfigure beaucoup plus de chose pour nos macs que l'on pourrait croire. 

Alors bravo à Mac, SJ, les autres pour tant d'innovations par rapport à ce que je vois ailleurs. SJ a dit ce n'est que le commencement...

Au fait regardez cette petite vidéo et on en reparlera !http://cs.nyu.edu/~jhan/ftirtouch/


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2007)

pslauver a dit:


> Alors bravo à Mac, SJ, les autres pour tant d'innovations par rapport à ce que je vois ailleurs. *SJ a dit ce n'est que le commencement...*
> 
> http://cs.nyu.edu/~jhan/ftirtouch/



Eeeeh ben, on est pas dans la panade...

vas nous sortir que des trucs de ce genre... finis le matos de pro... 
Ils ne font plus que ça... du supperflu... du coup ça vire au grand gugus pour le péquin dont le cur et le cerveau virent à l'hystérie si il ne s'affuble pas d'uns tas de "trucs" digne du cosmétique pour coiffeuses mononeuronales.

Quand je pense que les windoziens disaient il y a qq temps que le mac c'était du gadget... ils vont sans le savoir avoir raison.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> mononeuronales



Ca me rappel quelqu'un.


----------



## vg93179 (10 Janvier 2007)

pslauver a dit:


> Au fait regardez cette petite vidéo et on en reparlera !http://cs.nyu.edu/~jhan/ftirtouch/



C'est minority report en 2D...
On y vient ! avec cet iphone, avec les téléphones tactiles en général... 
. 
moi la seule inquiétude, c'est le nettoyage des écrans. Parce que le mien est déjà tout le temps degueu, alors que je le touche rarement...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca me rappel quelqu'un.



Ca doit être terrible de se reconnaitre sans pouvoir citer son propre nom... *Alzheimer *si jeune... c'est vraiment terrible




mdr


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> moi la seule inquiétude, c'est le nettoyage des écrans. Parce que le mien est déjà tout le temps degueu, alors que je le touche rarement...



Si tu mettais un mouchoir devant ton nez avant d'éternuer, aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4124949 a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit &#234;tre terrible de se reconnaitre sans pouvoir citer son propre nom... *Alzheimer *si jeune... c'est vraiment terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais plus ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Didjo (10 Janvier 2007)

Du coup je sais plus non plus...

Ah si...

Je trouve dingue qu'ils n'aient pas présenté plus que l'iPhone - même si je préfère qu'ils aient fait ça que le contraire - parce-que même si tout les developpeurs d'Apple se sont penché sur l'iPhone, il pourrait au moins annoncer un Special Event pour la sortie de Leopard qu'ils ont fortement prévu !

Enfin bon...


----------



## SeraphinLampion (10 Janvier 2007)

Bin c'est fini le Keynote, et ceux qui attendaient une baisse de prix/hausse des performances des ordinateurs sont déçus. Même qu'Apple a enlevé Computers de son nom....
Alors quand est le prochain événement qui serait l'occasion d'annoncer du nouveau?


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Si tu mettais un mouchoir devant ton nez avant d'éternuer, aussi !



Bof, de toute façon, quand j'y pense - à mettre mon mouchoir devant mon nez  - j'en ai plein les doigts.  
Donc mon écran tactile sera dégueu. 
C'est bien ce que je craignais ! :rateau:


----------



## Alfoo (11 Janvier 2007)

pslauver a dit:


> Au fait regardez cette petite vidéo et on en reparlera !http://cs.nyu.edu/~jhan/ftirtouch/


 
wow c'est le futur  

_Bravo pour l'innovation !_

_la recherche c'est le futur de chaque pays... as tu bien entendu cela cher futur président....  _


----------



## pim (11 Janvier 2007)

SeraphinLampion a dit:


> Alors quand est le prochain événement qui serait l'occasion d'annoncer du nouveau?



Le 30 janvier ou le 1er février, en même temps que la sortie de Vista, exprès pour casser les pieds à Billou et pour lui voler la vedette


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pas si Apple et Mirosoft ont intérêt à s'attaquer en frontal : Apple est un des rares concurrents de MS devant la Commission Européenne, et Steve a quand même un peu besoin d'Office pour s'attirer un certain public. Une "entente cordiale"


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je sais pas si Apple et Mirosoft ont intérêt à s'attaquer en frontal : Apple est un des rares concurrents de MS devant la Commission Européenne, et Steve a quand même un peu besoin d'Office pour s'attirer un certain public*. Une "entente cordiale" *




L'Entente Cordiale est de 1904 entre la France et l'Angleterre


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Tu noteras que je n'ai pas parlé d'axe du mal


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu noteras que je n'ai pas parlé d'axe du mal





Surtout que ce n'est pas le cas historiquement enfin entre la France et l'Angleterre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je sais pas si Apple et Mirosoft ont intérêt à s'attaquer en frontal : Apple est un des rares concurrents de MS devant la Commission Européenne, et Steve a quand même un peu besoin d'Office pour s'attirer un certain public. Une "entente cordiale"



Je ne sais pas si elle va durer bien longtemps...
Vu le succès de la Pomme actuellement.
iWork est très bien!


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2007)

Je parle pas de France Angleterre, ce serait plutôt Californie vs Washington  Apple marche bien, Apple reprend du poil de la bête, maintenant quelques personnes sont encore dépendantes de Word + Excel + Powerpoint (+ Visio + Access) a cause de ce £*'@#&( de boulot, donc si on veut échanger dans les deux sens on est contents de pouvoir au moins bosser sur son Mac


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je parle pas de France Angleterre, ce serait plutôt Californie vs Washington  Apple marche bien, Apple reprend du poil de la bête, maintenant quelques personnes sont encore dépendantes de Word + Excel + Powerpoint (+ Visio + Access) a cause de ce £*'@#&( de boulot, donc si on veut échanger dans les deux sens on est contents de pouvoir au moins bosser sur son Mac




Voilà; avec un peu de chances, Apple va peut-être atteindre les 4,35 % de parts de marché...


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2007)

... s'ils doublent comme ça tous les deux ans ça me va... dans dix ans ils ont plus de la moitié du marché...


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... s'ils doublent comme ça tous les deux ans ça me va... dans dix ans ils ont plus de la moitié du marché...



Sur la base de quoi ? Apple n'y est pas arrivé malgré ses nombreuses innovations caractérisant ces 8 dernières années.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sur la base de quoi ? Apple n'y est pas arriv&#233; malgr&#233; ses nombreuses innovations caract&#233;risant ces 8 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es.



Il y a 6 mois, il me semble qu'une innovation a point&#233;e le bout de son nez.
_intel ca te dit rien?_ 
Et celle l&#224; me para&#238;t bien plus revolutionnaire que du Firewire 800.


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Il y a 6 mois, il me semble qu'une innovation a pointée le bout de son nez.
> _intel ca te dit rien?_
> Et celle là me paraît bien plus revolutionnaire que du Firewire 800.




Oui, mais la part de marché d'Apple n'a quasiment pas évoluée, et beaucoup d'utilisateurs 
se sont empressés d'installer Windows sur ces MacIntel...


----------



## SveDec (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais la part de marché d'Apple n'a quasiment pas évoluée, et beaucoup d'utilisateurs
> se sont empressés d'installer Windows sur ces MacIntel...


Des gens qui ont et achètent des Macs pour ne faire tourner QUE Windows dessus, doit pas y en avoir des masses ^^
Depuis Intel la part de marché (et le cours de l'action) évoluent plus vitre qu'avant ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais la part de marché d'Apple n'a quasiment pas évoluée, et beaucoup d'utilisateurs
> se sont empressés d'installer Windows sur ces MacIntel...



Généralité hative...
Cela ne veut pas dire que les utilisateurs utilisent windows plus souvent que Mac OS X.
Et qu'ils font cela par plaisir.

De toute manière, même si ils installaient windows en masse, point de vue hardware, Apple a du succès.


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

SveDec a dit:


> Des gens qui ont et achètent des Macs pour ne faire tourner QUE Windows dessus, doit pas y en avoir des masses ^^



Non bien sûr, je n'ai jamais dit cela.



			
				Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Généralité hative...
> Cela ne veut pas dire que les utilisateurs utilisent windows plus souvent que Mac OS X.
> Et qu'ils font cela par plaisir.
> 
> De toute manière, même si ils installaient windows en masse, point de vue hardware, Apple a du succès.



Cela veut dire que le succès d'Apple est bien souvent lié à la pleine compatibilité de ses machines avec Windows. On l'a vu avec l'iPod, on le voit avec les MacIntel, on le verra probablement avec l'iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Je ne dis pas le contraire.
Mais au rythme où cela va, la part de marché augmentera inévitablement du côté de La Pomme, laissant libre court à une vraie confrontation Apple/Microsoft.

Lorsque tu dis que le succès de La Pomme est lié à la compatibilité avec 'Crosoft, je suis parfaitement d'accord. Notamment en ce qui concerne le futur iPhone (sans compatibilité Windows, il aura moins de succes c'est certain).

Cela n'empèche pas Apple d'avoir réaliser une "innovation" en implantant des cpu intel.
L'innovation n'est pas hardware pur je te l'accorde, mais elle a le don d'innover point de vue com': amener l'utilisateur progressivement à Think Different!


----------



## fredintosh (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais la part de march&#233; d'Apple n'a quasiment pas &#233;volu&#233;e



 Y a des id&#233;es re&#231;ues qui ont la vie dure... :sleep: 

source MacG
*Apple gagne du terrain*
_Post&#233; 19.10.2006 par Christophe Laporte
_
Avec des ventes de Macintosh en progression de l&#8217;ordre 30 &#37;, Apple progresse presque cinq fois plus vite que la moyenne de l&#8217;industrie informatique. La performance d&#8217;Apple est encore plus impressionnante aux &#201;tats-Unis. Gartner cr&#233;dite Cupertino d&#8217;une croissance de 31 % alors que les ventes de PC ont dans l&#8217;ensemble recul&#233; de 2 % au troisi&#232;me trimestre. Outre-Atlantique, la marque &#224; la Pomme est le quatri&#232;me constructeur informatique avec une part de march&#233; de 6,1 %. Elle peut viser la troisi&#232;me place occup&#233;e par Gateway qui ne la devance que de trois dixi&#232;mes. IDC publie des r&#233;sultats similaires avec une part de march&#233; pour Apple atteignant 5,8 %.


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Y a des id&#233;es re&#231;ues qui ont la vie dure... :sleep:
> 
> source MacG
> *Apple gagne du terrain*
> ...



C'est un commentaire qui est &#224; mon avis on-ne-peut-plus partial.

D'abord la part de march&#233; indiqu&#233;e (6,1%) est celle Outre-Atlantique, plus favorable que la part de march&#233; mondiale qui doit tourner aux alentours de 4%.
Ensuite, avec des parts de march&#233; aussi faibles, il me semble qu'il est plus facile d'atteindre des progressions de l'ordre de 30 %...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un commentaire qui est &#224; mon avis on-ne-peut-plus partial.


Tu juges mon post partial, mais au moins, le mien est argument&#233;. 



divoli a dit:


> Ensuite, avec des parts de march&#233; aussi faibles, il me semble qu'il est plus facile d'atteindre des progressions de l'ordre de 30 &#37;...


Belle contradiction... On s'en fout que ce soit facile ou pas, la question n'est pas l&#224;. Si la progression est de 30% alors que celle des concurrents est infiniment moindre, il n'est pas besoin d'avoir fait polytechnique pour conclure que la PDM augmente sensiblement.


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2007)

Elle évolue doucement mais surement. Cependant c'est pour ça que je vois du Mac dans chaque annonce. Le Mac a enfin une bonne quote un peu partout. On voit tant de gens switcher. Il faut pousser le mouvement chez Apple. Doper encore les machines, agrandir la gamme, etc ...


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu juges mon post partial, mais au moins, le mien est argument&#233;.



Tu n'argumente rien, mon cher Fredintosh, tu balances la partie de l'article qui t'arrange. 


D'ailleurs un peu plus loin (dans le m&#234;me article):
_"Au niveau mondial, ni Gartner ni IDC ne donnent d&#8217;indications pr&#233;cises concernant la part de march&#233; d&#8217;Apple. Cependant, si on extrapole les chiffres de ventes de Macintosh annonc&#233;s par la firme de Cupertino hier aux ventes totales d&#8217;ordinateurs, on peut affirmer que la part de march&#233; du Macintosh est de l&#8217;ordre de 2,7 &#37;."

_Donc j'ai moi-m&#234;me sur-estim&#233; la part de march&#233; d'Apple, et elle est la m&#234;me que depuis de nombreuses ann&#233;es.


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Belle contradiction... On s'en fout que ce soit facile ou pas, la question n'est pas l&#224;. Si la progression est de 30&#37; alors que celle des concurrents est infiniment moindre, il n'est pas besoin d'avoir fait polytechnique pour conclure que la PDM augmente sensiblement.



Sensiblement...


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sensiblement...



Oui parce les ventes de Mac au niveau mondial sont infimes par rapport aux PC. On passe de 4,5 millions de Macs en 2005 &#224; 5,3 millions environ en 2006. Mais face &#224; un march&#233; de plus de 200 millions de PC ...

Regarde ce graphe de cuk.ch





_(cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir) _

2006 est une bonne ann&#233;e au dessus des autres, mais on a eu deux autres fois le score de 2005, en 1996 et 2001. Un peu en dents de scie.

Il faut esp&#233;rer que cette fois ci la courbe continue &#224; monter pendant quelques ann&#233;es. Si les ventes de ce dernier trimestre sont dans la fourchette 1,7/1,9 millions ce sera bien parti  Encore quelques jours &#224; attendre ...

Je te redonne l'analyse de cuk.ch apr&#232;s les r&#233;sultats 2006 (publi&#233;s en octobre 2006, il y a un d&#233;calage d'un trimestre aux US)


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Ce qui est int&#233;ressant ce de voir le classement d'Apple en temps que constructeur d'ordinateur (face &#224; Dell, HP etc...).

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Et surtout de savoir la satisfaction des clients 

D'ailleurs, j'ai re&#231;u, suite &#224; l'achat de mon macpro une enqu&#234;te satisfaction client.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela veut dire que le succès d'Apple est bien souvent lié à la pleine compatibilité de ses machines avec Windows.



Je trouve ça regrettable...  



melaure a dit:


> Elle évolue doucement mais surement. Cependant c'est pour ça que je vois du Mac dans chaque annonce. Le Mac a enfin une bonne quote un peu partout. On voit tant de gens switcher. Il faut pousser le mouvement chez Apple. Doper encore les machines, agrandir la gamme, etc ...



...interdire Windows...


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que Windows est bon pour le mac 

En effet si Windows n'etait pas si "limite" les switchers ne seront pas si nombreux, et je peux dire que vu le nombre de switchers actuellement, ca marche 

Et je ne connais pas de gens qui viennent sur mac os x et reviennent sous Windows ensuite.

Et puis la concurrence ne fait jamais de mal. La preuve avec Windows : si Microsoft ne detenait pas 95&#37; du march&#233; mondial, ils se bougeraient pour faire un OS fiable.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

Oui, ça fait vendre, c'est bien la seule chose de positif à ça...


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, ça fait vendre, c'est bien la seule chose de positif à ça...



C'est surtout que ça enlève les dernières réticences ... bon après contre la mauvaise fois, y a pas grand chose à faire ...


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, ça fait vendre, c'est bien la seule chose de positif à ça...



C'est surtout que ça enlève les dernières réticences ... bon après contre la mauvaise fois, y a pas grand chose à faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sensiblement...



T'es en mode remuage de caca ou c'est ton état naturel?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es en mode remuage de caca ou c'est ton état naturel?



un français , c tout


----------



## fredintosh (13 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es en mode remuage de caca ou c'est ton &#233;tat naturel?



   

Juste pour info, @ divoli :
*Sensiblement*, _adverbe_ : D'une mani&#232;re appr&#233;ciable, importante, notable.

Un peu le contraire de "quasiment pas", quoi...


----------



## spleen (13 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui sont en train de se faire plaisir à coups de chiffres de PDM, attendez au moins la sortie grand public de Vista.
Je vous signale que beaucoup d'utilisateurs PC attendent ça pour racheter une machine.
Et ça, c'est des points de PDM en plus pour les constructeurs PC...


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont en train de se faire plaisir à coups de chiffres de PDM, attendez au moins la sortie grand public de Vista.
> *Je vous signale que beaucoup d'utilisateurs PC attendent ça pour racheter une machine.*
> Et ça, c'est des points de PDM en plus pour les constructeurs PC...


Tu sors cette info d'où ? De ton raisonnement ou bien d'enquêtes faites auprès d'utilisateurs Windows ? Si je pose la question, c'est que je voudrais savoir s'il y a eu une enquête qui dirait (ce que ton propos laisse pourtant supposer) qu'Apple voit ses PDM augmenter uniquement parce que les ventes de PC "stagneraient" du fait d'une attente de Vista, et que une fois Vista sorti, Apple verrait fondre cette progression vu qu'il y aurait alors un boost des ventes de PC.


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont en train de se faire plaisir à coups de chiffres de PDM, attendez au moins la sortie grand public de Vista.
> Je vous signale que beaucoup d'utilisateurs PC attendent ça pour racheter une machine.
> Et ça, c'est des points de PDM en plus pour les constructeurs PC...



Tu n'as pas du voir les tarifs de Vista quand tu veux une édition potable, toi ?

Sans compter le verrouillage renforcé ... Vista ne dopera pas les ventes de PC plus que ça, du moins au début ...


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

Là, je crois que vous allez un peu vite en besogne : nombre de foyer se rééquipent en ordis, et fatalement M$ en profitera pour dire que tout le monde voulait en fait Vista. Je ne vois pas trop leurs ventes stagner, mais j'espère que Apple va continuer a pratiquer l'endurance pour ne jamais décrocher, voire même doubler sa pdm d'ici peu. Nuance quand même : aujourd'hui, on regarde beaucoup des chiffres des US et de l'Europe, mais les gros acheteurs de machines avec un OS en OEM, c'est la Chine et l'Inde. Prix moins élevés, mais ça fait du chiffre. Et Apple et loin du pourcent sur ces nouveaux marchés.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Juste pour info, @ divoli :
> *Sensiblement*, _adverbe_ : D'une mani&#232;re appr&#233;ciable, importante, notable.
> 
> Un peu le contraire de "quasiment pas", quoi...



Merci pour la le&#231;on de fran&#231;ais, mais j'avais parfaitement compris.

Force est de constater que la part de march&#233; d'Apple est tr&#232;s faible, et cela fait des ann&#233;es que &#231;a dure. Cela fait 8 ans que je suis sur Mac, et je vois chaque ann&#233;e des chiffres tourner aux alentours de 3 &#37; (actuellement 2,7).

Quand &#224; "l'augmentation sensible", le nombre de Mac vendu est tellement faible, qu'elle est toute relative. En tous cas, il faut l'interpr&#233;ter avec prudence. Quelques centaines de milliers de Mac en plus suffit &#224; une telle "augmentation sensible". Si je regarde le tableau indiqu&#233; par Melaure, on en serait &#224; la troisi&#232;me "augmentation sensible", et concr&#232;tement les ventes de Mac sont toujours marginales. 

Reste &#224; savoir comment la situation va &#233;voluer (notamment avec l'apparition des MacIntels et des futures versions d'OS X), et si cette augmentation va continuer sur le long terme pour un bien meilleur positionnement du Mac sur le march&#233; de l'informatique.
Mais Windows et les PC sont tellement fortement ancr&#233;s dans la t&#234;te des gens et dans le monde de l'entreprise (public comme priv&#233, que cela risque d'&#234;tre rude...


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

Les entreprises attendent que Boot Camp ne soit plus en beta, egalement...


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Les entreprises attendent que Boot Camp ne soit plus en beta, egalement...



Reste &#224; savoir lesquelles, l'immense majorit&#233; des entreprises (&#224; mon avis) se fiche compl&#232;tement du Mac...


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

Non, pas sur. J'ai entendu causer d'une firme d'avocats a cote d'ici qui voulait migrer. Au bas mot trente licenses : je ne parle pas de l'industrie, mais si pas mal de PME s'y mettent... En fait je parle de Boot Camp, il faut bien sur souligner le travail de Parallels pour souligner l'efficacite Mac. Et puis, on ne parle pas assez de Crossover, a mon gout...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Merci pour la le&#231;on de fran&#231;ais, mais j'avais parfaitement compris.
> 
> Force est de constater que la part de march&#233; d'Apple est tr&#232;s faible, et cela fait des ann&#233;es que &#231;a dure. Cela fait 8 ans que je suis sur Mac, et je vois chaque ann&#233;e des chiffres tourner aux alentours de 3 &#37; (actuellement 2,7).
> 
> ...


Franchement, qu'est-ce qu'on en a &#224; p&#233;ter que la PDM d'Apple soit faible ? On a un super OS (bien meilleur que celui des gens d'en face), de beaux ordinateurs (sans parler du reste) et, comme on est beaucoup moins nombreux que les p&#233;c&#233;istes, on a une paix royale : personne ne vient nous nous emm.... 
Les p&#233;c&#233;istes qui d&#233;cident de switcher sont les bienvenue, les autres n'ont qu'&#224; rester chez Billou (apr&#232;s tout, les go&#251;ts et les couleurs...).
Quant aux ventes de Mac, force est de constater qu'elles sont sur une courbe ascendante actuellement. Et je suis le premier &#224; m'en r&#233;jouir.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Franchement, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à péter que la PDM d'Apple soit faible ? On a un super OS (bien meilleur que celui des gens d'en face), de beaux ordinateurs (sans parler du reste) et, comme on est beaucoup moins nombreux que les pécéistes, on a une paix royale : personne ne vient nous nous emm....
> Les pécéistes qui décident de switcher sont les bienvenue, les autres n'ont qu'à rester chez Billou (après tout, les goûts et les couleurs...).
> Quant aux ventes de Mac, force est de constater qu'elles sont sur une courbe ascendante actuellement. Et je suis le premier à m'en réjouir.



Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi. Si ce n'est qu'un certain nombre d'utilisateurs Mac sont également obligé d'utiliser Windows. Pas pour Windows en lui-même, mais pour des logiciels (par exemple à usage professionnel) qui ne fonctionne qu'avec cet OS. C'est peut-être dur à dire mais c'est comme ça. Heureusement que maintenant il y a les MacIntel...


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

Et puis, quoi, on a envie de ne pas rester une petite communaute qui reste dans son coin, non ?  Apres on dirait que les macusers sont snobs...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi. Si ce n'est qu'un certain nombre d'utilisateurs Mac sont &#233;galement oblig&#233; d'utiliser Windows. Pas pour Windows en lui-m&#234;me, mais pour des logiciels (par exemple &#224; usage professionnel) qui ne fonctionne qu'avec cet OS. C'est peut-&#234;tre dur &#224; dire mais c'est comme &#231;a. Heureusement que maintenant il y a les MacIntel...


Il y a toujours eu des solutions pour &#231;a. Mais il faut reconna&#238;tre que les Mac Intel repr&#233;sente un &#233;norme progr&#232;s sur ce point. J'ajoute quand m&#234;me que les &#233;diteurs qui ne d&#233;veloppent que pour Windows, c'est parce qu'ils le veulent bien. Car il y en a quand m&#234;me pas mal qui d&#233;veloppe aussi pour notre petite communaut&#233;.



HmJ a dit:


> Et puis, quoi, on a envie de ne pas rester une petite communaute qui reste dans son coin, non ?


Coin, coin


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a toujours eu des solutions pour ça.



Si tu fais allusion à VPC, j'en ai fait l'expérience au travail et je peux te dire que c'était très loin d'être une solution viable. 

Quand aux logiciels (pro), on doit choisir les plus adaptés à l'activité, et dans bien des domaines il ne sont prévus pour ne fonctionner qu'avec Windows...
Donc les MacIntel et leur solution devraient nettement améliorer les choses...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Si tu fais allusion &#224; VPC, j'en ai fait l'exp&#233;rience au travail et je peux te dire que c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre une solution viable.


Entre autres. 
Je ne l'ai jamais utilis&#233; mais il m'a toujours sembl&#233;, au vu des commentaires que j'ai p&#251; lire ici ou l&#224;, que ce n'&#233;tait pas la panac&#233;e. Mais c'&#233;tait une solution quand m&#234;me.


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Entre autres.
> Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé mais il m'a toujours semblé, au vu des commentaires que j'ai pû lire ici ou là, que ce n'était pas la panacée. Mais c'était une soluion quand même.



Ca m'a permis d'utiliser mon Titanium 550 un an dans une mission au lieu de l'horrible PC P100 qu'on m'avais fourni (et qui allait pas vraiment plus vite que mon émulateur).


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

Personnellement je pense que la sortie de Vista est le moment id&#233;al pour migrer vers le Mac. En effet, les utilisateurs vont avoir le choix entre essuyer les pl&#226;tres sur une nouvelle version de Windows, ou venir sur Mac OS X qui a bien m&#251;rit pendant 5 ans.

En plus, est-ce que les ing&#233;nieurs de Windows ont pr&#233;vu un &#233;mulateur comme Rosetta, pour les applications qui ne tourneront plus sous Vista ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Personnellement je pense que la sortie de Vista est le moment id&#233;al pour migrer vers le Mac. En effet, les utilisateurs vont avoir le choix entre essuyer les pl&#226;tres sur une nouvelle version de Windows, ou venir sur Mac OS X qui a bien m&#251;rit pendant 5 ans.
> 
> En plus, est-ce que les ing&#233;nieurs de Windows ont pr&#233;vu un &#233;mulateur comme Rosetta, pour les applications qui ne tourneront plus sous Vista ? :hein:



Entierement d'accord.
Je reviens d'une soir&#233;e chez un ami, il a la derni&#232;re b&#233;ta install&#233;e.
C'est atroce. 
Vista, c'est un peu comme un "copier"/"&#224; peine coller" d'une p&#226;le version d'un OS X trouv&#233;e dans la poubelle d'un ingenieur informatique stagiaire chez Apple.
Je m'attendais &#224; un truc plus propre... D&#233;&#231;u, tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u.

En ce qui concerne les applis, tu peux y mettre des applis Win2000/Xp sans probl&#232;mes.

A la place des utilisateurs, et vu l'affichage des macs de plus en plus courant dans les grandes enseignes, apr&#232;s essai de Vista, je me renseignerai directos sur Mac OS X ou une distrib' Linux rien que par curiosit&#233; suite au d&#233;go&#251;t provoqu&#233; par la derni&#232;re mouture Microsoft.

Et dire qu'ils sont dessus depuis plus de 5 ans...  

Je ne suis &#224; priori pas anti-windows, mais force est de constater que je m'attendais &#224; mieux.


----------



## HmJ (14 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Personnellement je pense que la sortie de Vista est le moment idéal pour migrer vers le Mac. En effet, les utilisateurs vont avoir le choix entre essuyer les plâtres sur une nouvelle version de Windows, ou venir sur Mac OS X qui a bien mûrit pendant 5 ans.
> 
> En plus, est-ce que les ingénieurs de Windows ont prévu un émulateur comme Rosetta, pour les applications qui ne tourneront plus sous Vista ? :hein:



Mmmm... Les gens achètent un PC comme le voisin, et c'est du Windows, que ce soit XP ou Vista. Bien sûr que ce serait chouette qu'ils passent au rayon Mac de leur vendeur de grille-pains, mais on ne peut pas dire non plus que le quidam soit soumis à une forte pression publicitaire de la part d'Apple, hors l'iPod qu'il croise à chaque coin de rue.

Ensuite, pour la compatibilité, ne nous leurrons pas : hors spécifiques touchant le noyau, par exemple la sécurité avec le firewall ou l'antivirus, ce qui marche sous XP marche sous Vista.


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ensuite, pour la compatibilité, ne nous leurrons pas : hors spécifiques touchant le noyau, par exemple la sécurité avec le firewall ou l'antivirus, ce qui marche sous XP marche sous Vista.



Tu veux dire que Norton Antivirus va encore moins bien marcher ?!   

C'est pas possible ça :hein: On peut pas être en dessous de 0/20 

En tout cas, pour revenir à tout ce que l'on n'a pas vu à cette Keynote, je pense que les prochaines semaines vont être riche en Special Events (en particulier, pour faire parler d'Apple et pousser les médias à une comparaison avec le nouveau Vista, dès sa sortie  ).


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> En tout cas, pour revenir à tout ce que l'on n'a pas vu à cette Keynote, je pense que les prochaines semaines vont être riche en Special Events (en particulier, pour faire parler d'Apple et pousser les médias à une comparaison avec le nouveau Vista, dès sa sortie  ).


Oui, c'est probablement pour ça (entre autres raisons) que la sortie d'iLife 07 et iWork 07 a été décalée, pour avoir suffisamment de munitions pour occuper le terrain médiatique dans les semaines qui suivront la sortie de Vista.

Bref, tout ça, c'est encore la faute de Vista !    :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bref, tout ça, c'est encore la faute de Vista !    :rateau:



C'est fou ça !!


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, c'est probablement pour ça (entre autres raisons) que la sortie d'iLife 07 et iWork 07 a été décalée, pour avoir suffisamment de munitions pour occuper le terrain médiatique dans les semaines qui suivront la sortie de Vista.
> 
> Bref, tout ça, c'est encore la faute de Vista !    :rateau:



Il peut y avoir aussi une autre explication, qui n'exclue nullement cette première, c'est que iLife et iWork vont reprendre une nouvelle charte graphique, qui va être introduite avec Léopard.


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Il peut y avoir aussi une autre explication, qui n'exclue nullement cette première, c'est que iLife et iWork vont reprendre une nouvelle charte graphique, qui va être introduite avec Léopard.



T'as pas que des cheveux dans la tete, toi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> T'as pas que des cheveux dans la tete, toi...



Oui enfin plus beaucoup .... de cheveux


----------



## SITRALE (23 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous,

voilà j'aimerais envoyer par mail à tout mes contacts un lien direct sur la vidéo intégrale de la keynote 2007, juste pour qu'ils puissent en apprendre plus, voir switcher pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas déjas fait.

Malheureusement ils ne sont pas tous du genre à avoir un anglais très "fluent". Donc je me demande si quelqun pourrait me donner un lien vers une page ou l'on peut trouver la keynote sous titrée en francais...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## ederntal (23 Janvier 2007)

Salut, d&#233;sol&#233; mais je n'ai jamais vu de sous-titrages de keynote en fran&#231;ais circuler... C'est pas comme les s&#233;ries


----------



## SITRALE (23 Janvier 2007)

Ok

Mais je me disait peut être vu que c'est une société qui exporte beaucoup, notament en europe; ils aurait peut être fait des sous titres quelque part...


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2007)

Ceci dit, honn&#234;tement, pour moi qui ne suis pas tr&#232;s bon en anglais, Steve Jobs est l'une des seules personnes anglophones dont je comprenne 99 &#37; des phrases. Sans doute une preuve suppl&#233;mentaire de son talent pour la communication...


----------



## SITRALE (23 Janvier 2007)

je suis d'accord


----------

